# The Sunken Temple



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2010)

The following is an adventure in the new Living Pathfinder  world. All those interested please join us at the Social Group below in the link above.

DM- Walking Dad

Characters:
Chaucer Tarsi - played by nothingpoetic
Kanli the Mad - played by InVinoVeritas
Brenic - played by nfred
Elros - played by GandalfMithrandir
Aradra Longstrider - played by jackslate45
Kilkin Hollow - played byLughart 
[sblock=Rewards]
Chaucer Tarsi (nothingpoetic)
Starting XP: 0
Total XP gained: 2,039
Encounter GP: 1,016
Time GP: 539

Kanli the Mad (InvinoVeritas)
Starting XP: 406
Total XP gained: 2,187
Encounter GP: 1,016
Time GP: 671

Brenic (nfred)
Starting XP: 0
Total XP gained: 2,039
Encounter GP: 1,016
Time GP: 539

Elros (GandalfMithrandir)
Starting XP: 306 (should be 406)
Total XP gained: 2,187
Encounter GP: 1,016
Time GP: 671

Aradra Longstrider (jackslate45)
Starting XP: 0
Total XP gained: 2,039
Encounter GP: 1,016
Time GP: 539

Kilkin Hollow (Lughart)
Starting XP: 0
Total XP gained: 2,039
Encounter GP: 1,016
Time GP: 539

DMCs for this adventure = 10.78

---

The GP are reduced by your loot:

21 small spears (2gp each)
scroll of stone call (150gp) (already used)
1/2 wand of cure light wounds (375gp) (unidentified)
2 potions cure light wounds (50gp each) (unidentified)
1 small greatsword (50gp)
rod of dissolution (2 charges) (6,000gp) (1 charge used)
pearl of power level 1 (1,000gp)


This leaves everyone with 474,43 cash to get. I will round it up to 475.

You can get back to the inn to get 300gp each from Vermag (your 'quest-giver'). (Kilkin will wake up on the way, because the end of the adventure means you are all back to full stats..)

You will receive the other 175 gp from thankful families around Venza. This will not happen instantly, but as this is a living RPG, treat it as already received.

[/sblock]

LINKS:
Questions and longer OOC commentary


----------



## nothingpoetic (Sep 30, 2010)

After leaving the Tavern, Chaucer headed to a general store 5 minutes away from the Waterfront.  A few minutes afterwards he walked back out with another small pouch attached to his belt.  His face was set, serious and grim, and gone was his jovial facade that he normally operated under to attract attention.  Now, a simmering anger could be seen brewing just below the surface.  Almost as if this job was personal.

He traveled across the city with no incident and arrived at the Grand Piazza in Incudine, the artist district within minutes.  He spends a minute taking in his surroundings, glancing at the people in the Piazza, the buildings, and trying to spot the others from the Tavern.  Seeing none, he stops at a bench, pulls out a bowstring from one of his belt pouches.  He puts his left foot near the bottom of the staff he was walking with, braced his feet against it, and bent the staff.  It bent nearly a full foot, and formed the shape of a stiff, black polished bow.  Attaching the bowstring the bow formed itself, and he looked it over, and nodded when he was satisfied.

Chaucer looked around again, took his pack off, laid his bow on top of his pack, and unstrapped his Djembe, and started playing a beat while waiting for his companions to arrive.


----------



## nfred (Sep 30, 2010)

Brenic follows Chaucer out of the Inn and into the Plaza. He looks around to try and figure out his surroundings and locate all the spots his employer had talked about. Brenic notices Chaucer on the other side of the plaza and nods his way, then he starts looking for the guards that accompanied the girl.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2010)

*GM:*  Welcome! I will wait for the other two to sound of before reacting to your posts.
Reminder: You know the girl went to a smaller piazzo in the east of the Grand Piazzo.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 1, 2010)

Kanli steps into the Grand Piazza, inhaling deeply to sense his surroundings. Hearing the sound of the drums, he follows it to its source, and Chaucer.

"You suffuse this place with music," Kanli beams. "That will keep the tone-deaf shadow denizens at bay, well done!"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 1, 2010)

Elros steps into the piazza, and looks around for the guards "Didn't he say she went into the small piazza?" he says


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 2, 2010)

*occ*









*OOC:*


This is confirmation that I am joining.  Aradra is still at the bar, questioning Vermag. He should be here soon


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Aradra Longstrider, Present*

A man with a green clock over his head enters the plaza, looking carefully at the ground.  A bow and arrows can be seen on his back, and his armor looks like it as seen better days.  He stops, and starts looking around the plaza, as if looking for something.  His blue eyes pass over the group, and his eyes focus on Chaucer playing the drums.  He then proceeds forward towards the group.


As he gets closer, you can smell not the city on him, but the wild.  It looks like this man has spent many nights outside.  His armor has the coat of arms for a far away land over his chest, destroyed by what appears to be years of wear and tear.  A scar is promenent over his left eye, as if he was lucky to still have it.  

After pausing before the group, he simply says "Are you the adventures Vermag hired to find the girl? "


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

*GM:*  Last group member will arrive soon. Sorry to make such a big group, but I didn't want to have a single character left alone at the tavern.

I like my adventures a bit old school with a big dose of combats, some nice roleplaying and classic dungeon exploration.
And try to use the environment for your advantage. Good luck!


----------



## Lughart (Oct 4, 2010)

*Kilkin Hollow*

A young, skinny half-elf comes running up behind him. He wears simple black and grey clothes, with five daggers strapped to his chest and three javelins to his back. He looks exhausted, as if he has been sprinting here directly from the tavern. After standing still for a few seconds, catching his breath, he speaks up. "Yeah, are you? Please say you are. I don't want to run any further." He turns to Aradra. "You were asking about Vermag, right? about the job?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

The group starts to introduce themselves as they heed Elros advice and move toward the smaller piazza. (I assuming you are talking as you go. Don't feel hindered to play out your introductions.)

The smaller piazza is much less crowded, only one merchat is selling his goods. Several small alleyways are moving away from the place. There is a slight smell of fish in the air.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lughart said:


> A young, skinny half-elf comes running up behind him. He wears simple black and grey clothes, with five daggers strapped to his chest and three javelins to his back. He looks exhausted, as if he has been sprinting here directly from the tavern. After standing still for a few seconds, catching his breath, he speaks up. "Yeah, are you? Please say you are. I don't want to run any further." He turns to Aradra. "You were asking about Vermag, right? about the job?"



With a nod, he turns to the exhausted half elf.  "I only saw 4 names on the list.  Did you join after I left?"  Looking at the rest of the group, he says " I am Aradra, and I have recently come to Venza to start a new life.  I am to assume that your names are Chaucer, Benric, Kanli, and Elros?"  After each name, he looks to see any reaction among the group, to determine who is whom.

[sblock=occ]The more the merrier!  I am used to a 7 group party. [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Oct 4, 2010)

"Yeah, I did. Needed a job, and the half-orc said to hurry. I ran after you as fast as i could. I even forgot to ask about pay!"

The half-elf takes a moment to collect himself. "I'm Kilkin. Kilkin Hollow. I cast spells and throw things. Pleased to meet you Aradra. And you lot, i don't think i caught who is who."


----------



## nfred (Oct 4, 2010)

One of the group takes a step forward extending his hand in a greeting. 

"You may call me Brenic." says the half-orc. He is dressed very simply and you can not detect any weapons on him except his massive muscles. 

"It is nice to have some more help." he says to the two new comers. "What should we do now?" he asks the group. "My vote is try to find the guards that were with the girl or someone who saw what happened."

Brenic turns and looks at the whole party as he awaits their answers.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2010)

[sblock=nfred] Hey, in case you didn't see it at the social group your charatcer is approved but still needs to pick two more skill ranks. GE found it he says you must have forgot when you switched your INT. Have fun! 

The Lurking HM [/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 4, 2010)

As those from the tavern arrived, Chaucer picked up his pack, strapped his djembe into its spot, put on a quiver of arrows that rode on his right hip, opposite the scabbard and longsword.  He threw on his pack, grabbed his bow, and smiled, Aye, jokes a plenty, I have always liked playing, but never spent enough time on it to really master this instrument.  That will happen soon enough, I assure you.

Aradra and Kilkin come pounding across the Grand Piazza soon after, and when asked if they were the adventurers hired Chaucer steps forward to greet them.  We were hired by Vermag, did he send you for us?

After they introduced themselves, Chaucer again nods, and takes a step forward extending a hand to each of them.  Well met friends, we were just about to head off.  I am Chaucer Tarsi.  The information we were given was that the girl disappeared in a side plaza east of here.  I think we are headed that way 

Chaucer turns to Brenic, My thoughts are we canvas the vendors and the customers in that particular plaza, to see if they might remember anything useful.  Any other ideas?  One way or the other, we must be quick, if the girl is missing, every moment is vital.  Chaucer says as he readjusts his pack, tugging on straps to insure a tight fit.  Once done, he puts his right hand on the bow string and tests its pull nodding, and slips it over his left shoulder.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 5, 2010)

Kilkin merrily accepts each handshake with a firm grip and a smile. He nods thoughtfully at Brenic and Chauchers suggestions. "I agree, we question anyone who works in the area first. The guards will have to come second, but they might have been through looking for her too, if we're lucky."

As they step onto the piazza, Kilkin chuckles. "One merchant. Whoever worked that booth two days ago *must* have seen what happened."

OOC: Is there anyone working on the piazza beside the merchant? Guards, entertainers etc.?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2010)

There are no guards to see. As some of the group knows, the girl vanished two days ago...

The small piazza looks pretty deserted. Someone could wonder, why the little jewel stand here still tries to sell his goods here.

Kilkin spots a small scrap of green cloth on a cascet in one of the small alleyways...









*OOC:*


Nice Notice check . I will need a portrait of Chaucer, Elros and Arada for my maps. I will use the wiki pictures for the other characters.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 5, 2010)

Kanli nods in agreement. "Then ask we shall!"

He strides over to the single merchant. "Good day, my good man, I am looking for something. What do you sell? Anything that would make a good gift for my little daughter?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2010)

The merchant looks at you a bit irritated... "As you see I sell jewels. How old is the daughter and how much do you want pay? I have also some nice fake wares. Any favorite color?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 5, 2010)

Aradra shakes the hands of the rest of the party, and listens while they decide to talk to the merchant.  



InVinoVeritas said:


> Kanli nods in agreement. "Then ask we shall!"
> 
> He strides over to the single merchant. "Good day, my good man, I am looking for something. What do you sell? Anything that would make a good gift for my little daughter?"
> 
> The merchant looks at you a bit irritated... "As you  see I sell jewels. How old is the daughter and how much do you want pay?  I have also some nice fake wares. Any favorite color?"




As Kanli talks with the merchant, Aradra assists Kilkin  in looking around the street, looking for any signs of disturbances or problems that might help in locating either the guards or the girl.  

[sblock=occ]Assisting Kilkin looking around.[/sblock]

[sblock=edit]crap double roll...[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Oct 5, 2010)

Kilkin points into the alleyway, whispering "she went that way, I'm sure of it". He points out the cloth scrap to Aradra. He then struts up beside Kanli and starts examining the wares. "I do believe she likes green."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 5, 2010)

Kanli stares off in space a moment. "Green? Yes, green. She wears a beautiful dress of green, hair even brighter than the gold of mine. I am quite proud of her, she will become a great beauty one day..."

He opens his coin purse, visibly rooting around in a sack of gold coins. "Perhaps you have seen her? She went through here a couple days ago. Hrm, something in red for a courtier for me might be nice, let me think about it..."


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 5, 2010)

Chaucer follows the group into the Eastern Plaza, and is surprised to find only one merchant.  This should make my idea of asking around pretty simple he jokes.  He walks with Kanli to the merchant and as he opens his mouth, but Kanli beats him to it.  

She is quite important to us, and we miss her dearly, do you remember seeing her a few days back? Chaucer rattles some coins in his belt pouch for emphasis.


----------



## nfred (Oct 6, 2010)

Brenic walks up behind Chaucer and noticing the others leading the conversation he decides to let the more personable members of the group handle this part of the adventure. He readily awaits the opportunity to prove his worth to his new friends when the time for battle comes.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Detective Aradra at the Scene!*



Lughart said:


> Kilkin points into the alleyway, whispering "she went that way, I'm sure of it". He points out the cloth scrap to Aradra. He then struts up beside Kanli and starts examining the wares. "I do believe she likes green."





Aradra walks down the alleyway, and picks up cloth scrap Kilkin pointed out.  He then starts looking around for more clues, hoping to stay out of sight from the merchant.

[sblock=occ]Perception to look for more clues, and Stealth to avoid being seen, taking advantage of everyone talking to the merchant[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

The merchant is just about to answer Kanli's question about 'his daughter' as he realizes what Chaucer is doing. "Wait a moment, I thought she is his daughter? Why would you pay me for this... and she didn't look like you!"

In the meantime, Arada searches for more hints...









*OOC:*


Still need a portrait of Chaucer, Elros and Arada for my maps. I will use the wiki pictures for the other characters.

The talking PCs need to make now Bluff checks if they want to continue with the lie. Or diplomacy if they want to go straight.

A Survival check for Aradra, please.

You just do two skill challenges at once


----------



## Lughart (Oct 6, 2010)

Kilkin puts on his most serious face and leans in close to the merchant.
"Okay, cards on the table. You seem like a good man and I don't want to lie to you. The girl isn't anyone of our's, not really. We adopted her unlawfully a few years back, to give her a home away from her abusive family. Andrew, a member of our organization, he knew her then. Her father knew how to hit a child without leaving bruises, but Andrew noticed anyway. He told us all about her, and we offered her a chance at a new life.

You must tell us what you know, please! She left her guards behind, and we fear her real father might have caught up with her! We've spent so much time hiding her from him, and if he's really got her we might not have much time!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 6, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> The merchant is just about to answer Kanli's question about 'his daughter' as he realizes what Chaucer is doing. "Wait a moment, I thought she is his daughter? Why would you pay me for this... and she didn't look like you!"
> 
> In the meantime, Arada searches for more hints...
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


I updated my wiki page with a new portrait.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

The merchant leans over to Kilkin and whispers: "What a terrible story. The girl you seek went into this direction." He indicates the alley Arada is already searching.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 6, 2010)

Can you tell us anything else?  Like was she with someone?  Any information you can give us before hand will be most helpful.  Chaucer speaks quickly after the merchant directs Kilken, but can't help but be impressed with the smooth delivery of the lie from Kilken.  This is a man who knows his way around people, thought Chaucer.

[sblock=ooc]I went diplomacy because Chaucer isn't lying, just asking for more information.  If it works, great, if not fine too... also, I feel like the dice roller hates me lol, I haven't seen a double digit number on any of my d20's yet lol.  Ahh well...[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

"She seemed to be in a pretty hurry, but that is all I remember. Still interested in a jewel?" The merchant says, remembering Chaucer's purse.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 6, 2010)

"Thank you, thank you. You've done us a great service, but we must be going." Kilkin hustles into the alley, stopping to see if Aradra has found anything.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 6, 2010)

Chaucer grabs some coins and tosses four silver pieces onto the counter.  Don't worry about the jewel, but we appreciate the information.

Getting all the information they could from the man, Chaucer turns and walks toward where Aradra is, in the direction the shopkeeper indicated.  Did you find anything? Chaucer asks Aradra quitely.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 6, 2010)

Elros will let the others talk while he stands off to the side and listens intently.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure where to put the picture on the wiki page, so I'll attach it to this post for now.

http://dozzy.deviantart.com/art/NWN-portrait-Half-Elf-Archer-107724709

tried IMG tags but it didn't work right, so there is the link to the picture.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 7, 2010)

"I should still like the garnet medallion, it would serve me well at court," Kanli testily replies, counting out 50 gold. "Besides, you did help us out. You are a good soul."

After the transaction, Kanli places the medallion around his neck, and trots after the rest of the party. "Yet be aware, my daughters take many forms," he calls back as he leaves.

[sblock=OOC]
Purchasing jewelry for a courtier, valued at 50 gold.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 7, 2010)

Aradra stands up and shakes his head.  "Cannot find any tracks, but she was here."  He turns around and shows everyone the cloth Kilkin showed him.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 7, 2010)

Chaucer looks down the alley as if he were trying to see through the buildings, where was she.  Obviously she went down this way, from this point on, we should probably be weary, no?  He asks the others as he begins to creep forward, and while doing so draws an arrow out of his quiver and sets it to the string of his black polished bow.


----------



## nfred (Oct 7, 2010)

"Finally some action! Onward to glory!" Brenic says as he hurries forward. He then stops himself as he sees Chaucer proceeding carefuly and sighs. "I hate slow people." Brenic follows Chaucer's lead as he proceeds.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2010)

jackslate45 said:


> Aradra stands up and shakes his head.  "Cannot find any tracks, but she was here."  He turns around and shows everyone the cloth Kilkin showed him.





        *GM:*   there was a misunderstanding. I waited for your roll and missed the 22. It is actually enough to discern that a struggle happened here and non-human prints drag something/someone behind. The woman tracks don't leave the alley.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 7, 2010)

OOC: In that case, unless someone objects, I say we do as posted but follow the tracks intread of the alley.

Kilkin draws a javelin and gets behind the others, trying to be as quiet as possible.

EDIT: Forgot to label it, but that was my stealth roll.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2010)

You are able to quickly follow the track to a hidden niche in a wall of an abandoned building. There is a hole in the floor that leads blow to a light-less tunnel...


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 7, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *GM:*   there was a misunderstanding. I waited for your roll and missed the 22. It is actually enough to discern that a struggle happened here and non-human prints drag something/someone behind. The woman tracks don't leave the alley.












*OOC:*


its cool.  









Walking Dad said:


> You are able to quickly follow the track to a hidden niche in a wall of an abandoned building. There is a hole in the floor that leads blow to a light-less tunnel...




Aradra, stopping at the niche, looks around.  "Should we have someone look ahead before dropping in? "


----------



## nfred (Oct 7, 2010)

"I think we should. Who is the quietest? Or do we just want to all go in at the same time in case there is a fight waiting for the unsuspecting person who enters?" Brenic says staring at the tunnel. "I wonder where it leads?" he says to himself as he tries to figure out more about it.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 7, 2010)

> Aradra, stopping at the niche, looks around.  "Should we have someone look ahead before dropping in? "




Look ahead as in down the alley, or as in scouting out the building?  Chaucer asks a bit confused on Aradra's suggestion.  

I think we should be concerned with this building, as that is where the trail leads.  Who knows how long it would take to clear the whole alley, and time is of the essence.  I think we move in and clear the building quickly, and quietly if we can, before we continue down that sinister hole.

As Chaucer finishes he turns toward the niche in the building and closes his eyes in concentration.  

[sblock=Actions]Chaucer casts his detect magic cantrip as a form of preliminary scouting.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2010)

*OOC:*


You cannot detect any magic from your current position. The tracks seem to lead down the hole. The house itself is in severe disrepair.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 7, 2010)

Chaucer opens his eyes and shakes his head, Well, at the very least, there doesn't seem to be any magical effects, spells, or items waiting for us on the otherside of the wall.  Who is first?

Chaucer tests his bow string once more while looking around the faces of their newly formed group.


----------



## nfred (Oct 8, 2010)

nothingpoetic said:


> Chaucer opens his eyes and shakes his head, Well, at the very least, there doesn't seem to be any magical effects, spells, or items waiting for us on the otherside of the wall.  Who is first?
> .



  Brenic looks over his group of friends and says "It looks like I could take a hit better than the rest of you. I will go first just in case if no one has any rejections?" Brenic will start to head into the whole unless someone objects.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 8, 2010)

Elros looks around, and strings his bow, loosening his longsword in it's sheath before following Brenic in.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 8, 2010)

Kanli keeps his axe ready as he follows Elros.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 8, 2010)

Chaucer ducks his head as he enters into the niche in the once whole wall.  His nerves are calm but his body is ready as he steps into the unknown.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 8, 2010)

As Aradra follows everyone inside, his movements change.  His eyes seem sharply focused, his movements careful. The bow is drawn, as though waiting for anything.   He seems to be very carefully looking around, before finally looking over the hole, trying to see how far down it goes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2010)

Nothing steers in the house as the adventurer's enter. There is a moldy smell in the air. As you explore ground floor (not finding any sign of recent use and the floor caked with a thick layer of dust), you find a single stairway leading upward. The stairs looks looks like it can hardly support a single ma's weight.

Arada tries to take a better look at the hole, but without proper light, his human vision brings no new insights.

        *GM:*  Will be on a trip without Internet access. Next post on Sunday evening. Nice weekend everyone.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 8, 2010)

Chaucer gathers with the rest of the group near the hole in the floor.  After searching the first floor, it was clear that nothing was waiting on them.

Keeping his voice low, he addresses the group, It doesn't look like anyone has been anywhere in this house except for that hole in ages.  This place is clear, looks like its time to follow the tracks underground.    Chaucer stops for a moment and looks at his companions before beginning again, I have heard stories of Half-Orc heroes who maintain the ability to see a short distance in no illumination.  Would these stories be accurate of either of you?  Chaucer asks as he looks at Brenic and Kanli.

[sblock=edit]Not sure I needed a Knowledge History check, as I would assume something like that would be pretty common knowledge, but I gave ya one anyways.

Also, shouldn't be stories of Half-Orc Blindsight, but Darkvision, whoopsy[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 9, 2010)

"I could be of assistance, as my elven ancestors have granted me the ability to see in lower light than humans"

[sblock=OOC]not sure if Low-Light Vision will be good here, but Elros's got it![/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 9, 2010)

"I am not sure I understand," Kanli replies. "This talk of light to see is like talking of drinking water to remain thirsty."


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 10, 2010)

While the rest of the party talks about if they can see down below, Aradra sets down his back pack and starts looking for something.  Pulling out a metal claw attached to a long rope, he starts looking for something to tie off the grappling hook to.  Looking at Kanli and Brenic, he asks "Can you guys go down and see whats down there?  I would prefer to not use light until we have to." 

[sblock=actions]As he cant see how far down it is, Aradra pulls out his grappling hook and 50' silk rope, and is getting ready to climb down.  [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 11, 2010)

"I will head down there," Kanli replies.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2010)

*OOC:*


Just need a confirmation if Brenic joins Kanli and if the two of you want to do it stealthy (skill check).


----------



## nfred (Oct 12, 2010)

Brenic will join as well. He grabs the rope and raps it around his arm and gives it slight pull to make sure it will hold his weight. "He goes nothing." Brenic says with a smile as he lowers himself down as quietly as he can and takes a look around.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Entrance

Kanli and brenic have no problem to descent down the hole. Down there, they find a moldy path, broad and high enough to move next to each other. Not far away, they see a pale light coming from around the corner. Sneaking to catch a glimpse around it, they see two creatures:
They are small, humanoid, and amphibian, with fishlike scaled skin and a rod and lure like a frogfish. In their claw-like hands, the carry spears.
Kanlis foot hits a loose pebble and the creatures look in your direction, they shout in rage and the 'bulb' flares with red light.


Round 1



[sblock=ooc]

Kanli's stealth check (1d20+2=4)
Amphibian perception (1d20=10, 1d20=8)
Initiative  (Amphibian 1 & 2, Brenic, Kanli) (1d20-1=6, 1d20+3=9,  1d20+2=17)

The other heroes are still in shouting distance. They could reach you in the third round.


[sblock=Initiative]
Heroes
Monsters

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 11/11
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin 7/7

Amphibian 1:
Amphibian 2: 

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up.*


----------



## nfred (Oct 12, 2010)

*OOC:*


I do not understand if I need to roll inish so I will add it anyway just in case lol







A big smile appears on Brenic's face when he sees the two creatures. He looks at his partner and nods before he runs to meet the closest monster(#2). "Finally some glorious battle!" Brenic yells loud enough for the others to hear as he turns the corner and makes the distance between him in his foe in seconds. Brenic throws a punch aiming for the creature's ribs.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 13, 2010)

Kilkin yells "Are you okay down there?"

If they shout for help, he will cast dancing lights and join the fight. If they keep quiet, Kilkin will assume the fight goes smoothly and let them have their fun.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 13, 2010)

nfred said:


> A big smile appears on Brenic's face when he sees the two creatures. He looks at his partner and nods before he runs to meet the closest monster(#2). "Finally some glorious battle!" Brenic yells loud enough for the others to hear as he turns the corner and makes the distance between him in his foe in seconds. Brenic throws a punch aiming for the creature's ribs.



Upon hearing Brenic's call, Aradra starts heading down the rope as quickly as possible, sliding down instead of climbing down.

[sblock=Actions]Taking a -5 penalty on climb checks to move double my 1/2 speed instead of 1/4 speed. Climb becomes a d20 + 0[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 13, 2010)

As Chaucer watches the two half-orcs slide down the rope into the darkness, his mind begins to drift back to the bank of a river.  At the sound of Brenic's shout, he snaps back to reality, looks at the faces at the top of the hole, and follows Aradra down the rope, albeit a bit slower and with a bit more caution.  As he goes down, he says to his companions, No use waiting for glory to come to me, I must go and meet it where it slumbers!

[sblock=ooc]How will low light vision function in this situation?  In terms of darkness that is, does Elven low-light act any different than human normal vision?[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Oct 13, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] If a human can see anything, you can see twice as far. If it's too dark for a human to see anything, you can't see anything either.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


I allow both climb checks for 1/2 movement, as taking 10 would have been enough. There is no light down here, but from above. You can barely discern a corner...

Waiting for Kanli to complete the round.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 15, 2010)

"Haha, they are more frogs! My specialty!"

Kanli weaves eldritch energies before him, draws his axe, and steps forward.

[sblock=ooc]
Cast Shield, Draw Greataxe, 5' step NW.

Note: I'll be away for the next week. Feel free to NPC me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

Entrance

Round 1

A big smile appears on Brenic's face when he sees the two creatures. He  looks at his partner and nods before he runs to meet the closest  monster. "Finally some glorious battle!"  Brenic yells loud enough for the others to hear as he turns the corner  and makes the distance between him in his foe in seconds. Brenic throws a  punch aiming for the creature's ribs.     The creature falls dow and lies still.
Alarmed by the yell, the heroes still above hasten to reach them.
"Haha, they are more frogs! My specialty!"
Kanli weaves eldritch energies before him, draws his axe, and steps forward.
The remaining amphibian charges the half-orc monk, but it's blow is nothing against his training.


[sblock=ooc]

The other heroes are still in shouting distance. They could reach you in the *second* round (forgot the fast climbing rule).

Spear charge (1d20+7=8, 1d6+4=5)

[sblock=Initiative]
Heroes
Monsters

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 11/11
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin 7/7

Amphibian 1:
Amphibian 2: -6, down

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up for round 2.*


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 15, 2010)

unless it seems that the two are having a hard time fighting below, Elros will stay where he is.


----------



## nfred (Oct 15, 2010)

ooc: sorry i posted the same thing twice


----------



## nfred (Oct 15, 2010)

After hearing the cracking of bones from the first creature, Brenic smiles as he turns to the creature now standing next to him. "I have been waiting for this." he says as he throws a bunch that is quickly followed by a kick both directed at the only monster still standing.


ooc: come on lol. two max damage rolls for nothing there


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

Entrance

End of Fight

After hearing the cracking of bones from the first creature, Brenic smiles as he turns to the creature now standing next to him. "I have been waiting for this." he says as he throws a bunch that is quickly followed by a kick both directed at the only monster still standing.
The first hit is enough to fell the creature, the second kills it before it can hit the ground.



[sblock=ooc]


[sblock=Initiative]
Heroes
Monsters

[/sblock]

Yes, with the charge penalty, a 10 was a hit 

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 11/11
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin 7/7

Amphibian 1: dead
Amphibian 2: -6, down

[/sblock][/sblock]

*End of combat. Please make a post if your character followed into the hole or not. One creature is 'only' unconscious. Does Brenic search their bodies?*


----------



## Lughart (Oct 18, 2010)

When the combatants go quiet, Kilkin casts dancing lights and climbs down after the others.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 18, 2010)

As his feet hit the damp stone floor, Chaucer looks around the darkness.  He struggles to see with any sort of clarity down here.  Using the light from above, he spots a corner, and slowly makes his way towards it.  Halfway there, he hears a crunching sound, and a thud as if something hit the ground.  He continues struggling forward, arms out in front of him, hoping he doesn't fall and break his neck on his vain search for "Glory."  Everyone OK?  Chaucer calls out.  Then, as if a veil were lifted, the hallway Chaucer finds himself in is illuminated, and he is realizes he is talking to the wall.  

He turns and sees two bodies at the feet of Brenic and Kanli.  Well done, I take it they were of no trouble to you?  Why, it looks like they didn't even touch you?  Chaucer says admiring the prowess in battle, or mocking such weak foes, the tone in his voice makes it a bit difficult to tell the difference.  He turns his head and yells, "All clear to the party members still above, and notices that Kilkin has already made his way down.  His indicates with his head the fodder for the half-orcs and waits for the others to make their way down the rope.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

Kanli's eyes flash with an unnatural glow as he points at the simple pouch the dead creature had bound to a rough leather belt: "Something of magic inside is."


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 18, 2010)

nothingpoetic said:


> As his feet hit the damp stone floor, Chaucer looks around the darkness.  He struggles to see with any sort of clarity down here.  Using the light from above, he spots a corner, and slowly makes his way towards it.  Halfway there, he hears a crunching sound, and a thud as if something hit the ground.  He continues struggling forward, arms out in front of him, hoping he doesn't fall and break his neck on his vain search for "Glory."  Everyone OK?  Chaucer calls out.  Then, as if a veil were lifted, the hallway Chaucer finds himself in is illuminated, and he is realizes he is talking to the wall.
> 
> He turns and sees two bodies at the feet of Brenic and Kanli.  Well done, I take it they were of no trouble to you?  Why, it looks like they didn't even touch you?  Chaucer says admiring the prowess in battle, or mocking such weak foes, the tone in his voice makes it a bit difficult to tell the difference.  He turns his head and yells, "All clear to the party members still above, and notices that Kilkin has already made his way down.  His indicates with his head the fodder for the half-orcs and waits for the others to make their way down the rope.





With the light finally, Aradra moves away from the rope, having arrived before Kilkin and Chauser, but being unable to see, stayed near the shadows of the rope until light came.  He looks unhappy at something, and his left hand covers his left eye.  

Listening into the converstation and noticing that they are not harmed, he starts waiting until Kanli mentions about something magical.  He quickly investigates the pouch, opening it to view its contents.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

The pouch contains a scroll with arcane writings.


----------



## nfred (Oct 18, 2010)

Brenic turns to the others with a big smile and says "That was a good warm up. I wonder where the real fight is." Brenic kicks one of the bodies over onto its back and begins to search its body. "Anyone know what this thing is? And why would it be here? It does not look like a city dweller." He turns and searches the other body as well. (ooc: taking 10) After searching the bodies, Brenic looks down the hall to try to discern what he sees.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Elros will follow, sorry for short post, I am really busy right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2010)

Kanli is able to identify that the scroll contains the spell "Stone Call".

The others stay back as Brenic and Elros move to the next corner...

[sblock=Brenic & Elros]
You round a corner a find yourselves looking down a long, sloping hall, perhaps 100 feet long. Shadows cloak the length of it, but at the far end, at the bottom of the slope, are a number of torches on poles. Crates and barrels are set up in a crude barricade amid these torches, and small, humanoid-shaped shadows move around or stand sentry.
Beyond this defense is a hole knocked into the wall, leading into flickering shadows.
Immediately to your right are half a dozen barrels set up in what might be a makeshift guard post, though it is unmanned.

(ooc: Will add a map once the others have seen this, too.)

[/sblock]


----------



## nfred (Oct 19, 2010)

Brenic turns to his companions and says bowing and stepping out of the way "Friends, there are more enemies ahead. Would someone else like to do the honors this time?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Aradra moves up to the wall, and with his back to it, takes a corner peek around it, staying behind the wall, trying to see what Brenic meant.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 19, 2010)

Kilkin keeps his dancing lights away from the corner to aviod detection. He creeps up to the corner and takes a peek after Aradra is done.

He pulls out a javelin and asks the others. "Should we do this from a distance?"

[sblock=OOC]I hope it's ok I checked the sblock.[/sblock]


----------



## nfred (Oct 19, 2010)

"There seems to be some kind of blockade set up at the end of the hall. I can not see how many there are. They will see us coming though unless we are careful." Brenic pokes his head around the corner and tries to figure out how many creatures there are. "What do you want to? I am willing to do what ever plan you all come up with. I've had my fun for a while." Brenic says with a big smile.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 19, 2010)

Chaucer watches Brenic and Elros creep up to the corner and follows suit when he hears Brenic's report.  He follows Aradra and Kilkin, and peeks his head around as well to get an idea of what they were getting into.  

He moves back around the corner and looks at Kilkin saying, I like your thinking friend, but I don't think that javelin will cross the distance of that hallway.  That will be pushing it for a longbow like mine.  There are, however, many ways to defeat an enemy, and thankfully not all include the sharp end of a stick.  Did anyone see how many of them there were.  It is possible that I could lull some or all of them to sleep and we can restrain them with little to no effort.

[sblock=OOC]I don't know if you can even see how many there are, but if needed, Chaucer has a +6 to perception and you can roll a check for him to see how many there are.[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Oct 19, 2010)

"Oh, I could make that shot on a good day, but it might still be a bad idea. I say you put as many of them to sleep as you can, while a few of us sneek up to deal with the rest."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2010)

*GM:*  Everyone who looks around the corner may read the 'Berric & Elros' sblock. Once everyone looked, I will attach a map.

Hints:
- The new found scroll contains an area attack spell that also makes terrain difficulty.

- You can check the content of the barrels without being seen easily.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 20, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *GM:*  Everyone who looks around the corner may read the 'Berric & Elros' sblock. Once everyone looked, I will attach a map.
> 
> Hints:
> - The new found scroll contains an area attack spell that also makes terrain difficulty.
> ...




Aradra sneaks behind the barrels, and motions to everyone else to stay where they are.  Trying to get a better look, he attempts to quietly look up behind the barrels, hoping that he can see how many shadows there are from here.

[sblock=occ]Are the barrels close to the corner, or is it farther up? I am trying to lessen the space between me and the end of the hallway[/sblock]


----------



## nfred (Oct 21, 2010)

While the others discuss tactics Brenic will take his time and search the barrels and the make shift guard post as quietly as he can.









*OOC:*


taking 10 here


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2010)

There seem to be a dozen shapes. Most likely of more of the amphibians you already encountered. The barrels contain oil.









*OOC:*


see map


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 22, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> There seem to be a dozen shapes. Most likely of more of the amphibians you already encountered. The barrels contain oil.




Seeing how many they are, Aradra looks around at the rest of the group, sizing them up.  He notices that they have some ranged, but not enough to get them all in one go.  However, Chaucer did say...

Looking back at the group he whispers "I have an idea.  First.."

Looking at Chaucer he says"How many do you think you can knock out?" Then, a look at Kanli "Can you use that scroll? " 

Once they answer, he says "Here is the plan.  Chaucer, first try to put them to sleep.  If we get half of them, the Kanli should not need to cast the scroll. Otherwise, cast it right infront of the closest group.  Meanwhile," looking at Elros, Kilkin, and Brenic "we clean up whats left.  Let them come to us.  Questions?"

Looking back at the barrels, he asks "Anyone got a light? We could use a distraction..."

Looking back at these creatures, he wonders if he fought them before... He will then wait for responses.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 22, 2010)

Kilkin nods and waits for the others to respond.


----------



## nfred (Oct 22, 2010)

"Sounds good to me. Once the spells go off, they might not come to us though. We need to be ready to charge if need be." Brenic nods and starts to stretch with a big smile on his face. "Lets do this."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2010)

Kanli looks at the scroll again. "I can certainly try, but I cannot guaranty success."

[sblock=ooc]
the way slopes down. Something round would roll on it... or it would be difficult to move up, if it were slippery...
[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 22, 2010)

As Aradra comes back, he tells the group there are roughly a dozen creatures at the other end of the hall.  Chaucer thinks briefly for a moment while listen to Aradra's plan.  I definitely can not lull that many enemies to sleep, though it would make things easier.  Did someone say that there were barrels full of oil?  Does anyone have a torch or two?

He looks around to see if anyone has these things, while continuing to outline his new plan.  Here is what I am thinking.  If we can toss the barrels of oil at them, it will make it difficult for them to get to us, and it will also probably cause some confusion and damage on impact.  After the barrels break, it would be an easy thing to rig one of our arrows with a rag doused in the oil and lit with a torch or something and use it to ignite the oil.  I can't imagine those creatures enduring flames well.  Even better, if we cast the scroll we found towards the back of the area, it will bunch them all up at the front, makes for an easier target, and probably less oil.  What say you?

Chaucer looks at the others to see what they think.

[sblock=ooc] I am just assuming that Brenic mentioned the oil off-hand, if for no other reason because I am gonna be on the road and hit or miss this week and I wanted to at least get this plan out there to see what you thought about it.  Should be able to check, but it will definitely not be as regular.  

Was thinking the same things about the barrels, glad we are on the same page there Walking [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Oct 24, 2010)

"Fine, but I have no torch." Kilkin looks to the others. If they agree, he will start helping to put the plan into action immediately.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 25, 2010)

Aradra shakes his head "I have nothing to light the fire with."  He looks at the others to see if they have anything.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 25, 2010)

Kilkin pulls out a knife and a piece of flint.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

*OOC:*


So, what is the plan? Rolling town the barrels, throwing a torch and using the scroll at the far side of the room? In that order?
No objection here, I only want to make sure I understood you


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]In terms of the plan, I was thinking we scroll first then barrels and torches second.  That way, if the scroll fails, we aren't stuck wading through fire to try and get to the enemy.  If we can cut off the retreat as it were first, the barrels will have a bit more of an effect and will put them within easy range for us as well.  Also, if the scroll fails, it would allow us to try a different tactic or so without being detected.[/Sblock]


----------



## nfred (Oct 26, 2010)

Brenic turns to his friends and says "The longer we stay here the better chance they have of finding us. Thus losing the element of surprise. We should hurry up. Tell me what to do and I will do it."
Brenic waits for a response from his friends.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 26, 2010)

nothingpoetic said:


> [sblock=OOC]In terms of the plan, I was thinking we scroll first then barrels and torches second.  That way, if the scroll fails, we aren't stuck wading through fire to try and get to the enemy.  If we can cut off the retreat as it were first, the barrels will have a bit more of an effect and will put them within easy range for us as well.  Also, if the scroll fails, it would allow us to try a different tactic or so without being detected.[/sblock]



[sblock=occ]I think this is the plan ya.  We just need to make sure everyone is ready.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 27, 2010)

Kanli looks around. "I have consulted with myself. We are in agreement with the plan, and will carry it out."

Checking the scroll, Kanli mutters, "Hm, the frogs are once again flirting with the Granite Hierophant..."


----------



## Lughart (Oct 27, 2010)

Kilkin gives Kanli a puzzled look. He gets ready to push a barrel on signal, whispering "Get on with it!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 28, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Kanli looks around. "I have consulted with myself. We are in agreement with the plan, and will carry it out."
> 
> Checking the scroll, Kanli mutters, "Hm, the frogs are once again flirting with the Granite Hierophant..."






Lughart said:


> Kilkin gives Kanli a puzzled look. He gets ready to push a barrel on signal, whispering "Get on with it!"




A faint smile can be seen as Aradra cuts some cloth of his shirt and wraps it around an arrow.  He then takes the cloth end and places it in the oil, holding it there for some time.  He then takes it out, and taking the flint and knife Kilkin set down, gets ready to light the makeshift torch, nodding to his party members.  "On My Signal"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2010)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION], please make a caster level check (DC 4) and roll the damage of the spell (2d6). The rolls will strongly affect the encounter, so I don't want to roll for you. Good luck!


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 28, 2010)

Chaucer watches as his allies begin to put the plan into action and smiles a bit.  He pulls out an arrow out of his quiver and puts it to his bowstring.  As he tests the draw, his mind drifts back to the boat, the blood, and the bodies.  He takes a deep breath, his vision clears, and he finds himself back in the corridor.  

Alright Kanli, you first, once we see the trouble at the back, Kilkin and Brenic get a few of those barrels rolling.  Aradra and I will hit the barrels with oil.  As he finishes reminding others of the order of the gameplan, he bends down, grabs a piece of linen and wraps his arrowhead with it.  The smell of oil covering the small piece of cloth is pungent, and a grim smile creeps over his face.


----------



## nfred (Oct 28, 2010)

nothingpoetic said:


> Alright Kanli, you first, once we see the trouble at the back, Kilkin and Brenic get a few of those barrels rolling.  Aradra and I will hit the barrels with oil.  As he finishes reminding others of the order of the gameplan, he bends down, grabs a piece of linen and wraps his arrowhead with it.  The smell of oil covering the small piece of cloth is pungent, and a grim smile creeps over his face.




Brenic nods and moves over and grabs a barrel. He readies himself to shove the barrel on the signal. "I hope there are some left to fight after all of this.." Brenic says to himself.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 28, 2010)

Aradra whispers at Chaucer "Get Kilkin's barrel.  I will get Brenic's.  If one ignites so should the other."

With everyone at the ready, Aradra looks at Kanli.  

"Go"

His voice changed a little bit, as though he was used to giving similar commands before.  Not his ususal quiet self, but full of purpose and determination. 

 Once Kanli casts the spell, Aradra starts working the flint, lighting both Chaucer and his's arrows on fire.  As soon as Brenic and Kilkin get out of the way, he will stand up and aim.  

[sblock=Actions]Reading an action to have his party members clear out, and shoot the barrel's to light them.  [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 29, 2010)

Kanli unrolls the scroll. His golden eyes glow and glowing sigils appear around his head as he unleashes the scroll's power. 

"O Granite Hierophant, show us your love!"

The sigils shake a moment, uncertain. Kanli squints at the bottom of the page in shock. Before the patterns lose their potency, Kanli scowls, and adds, 

"Ribbit."

The area ahead of the party fills with a shower of stones, striking all underneath. Dissatisfied, the sorcerer spits, "Amphibians should _not_ be courting the power of stone."


----------



## nfred (Oct 29, 2010)

Immediately after Brenic hears the end of the incantation he shoves his barrel down the hallway and stands aside as not to get hit by the arrows that are to follow. He readies himself to charge at any remaining creatures that might happen to be left after this attack.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 29, 2010)

Following Brenics example, Kilkin pushes the barrel with full force. He gets down on one knee to let the archers fire over him, while readying a javelin to throw at the first frogman who approaches them.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative?[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 29, 2010)

Elros will shove his barrel down then draw his bow, ready to shoot the first frog man he sees.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 12/12
AC: 14, Touch 14, Flat Footed 10
Initiative: +4
CMB: +3
CMD: 17
Fort: +3
Ref: +4
Will +0, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects
Speed 30'

Longbow (ranged): +5 = +1(BAB) + 4 (Stat) (1d8)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +3 = +1(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2


Immune to Sleep spells
Low-Light Vision
Perception +2[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 29, 2010)

As Kanli finishes speaking, Chaucer watches the chaos that ensues for a split second.  Stones flying through the air, the reaction of the frogmen, though he has little time to ensure success, rather he focuses on the barrel he is to fire at.  It picks up speed as it moves down the hall, and as it approaches the frogmen, he stands up, draws his bow back to his ear, and fires an arrow that streaks toward the barrel with a line of fire marking its path.

[sblock=actions]Chaucer will have readied an action to fire at his barrel when it entered the frogmen's grouping.  

OOC - Tried to leave it open for resolution of the stone call and such, but figured I would go ahead and enter in Chaucer's action as well.  If it needs to be adjusted let me know.  Also, will roll attack and damage for my arrow, as I assume something must be rolled for this portion of the round.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 29, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Dissatisfied, the sorcerer spits, "Amphibians should _not_ be courting the power of stone."




Aradra looks at Kanli for a second, before saying "Be sure to...um...thank them anyway.  We owe them."
Aradra then springs up and, as though the frogman's screams cannot be heard, shifts behind Brenic, his eyes following his barrel.  As though in syncro with Chaucer, both pulling there bows at the same time, and both fire at their barrels.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2010)

The hail of stone the scroll conjured bludgeoned most of the amphibians to death and destroys many of their makeshift barriers. Barriers made from barrels that are now revealed to contain lamp oil as well. As you light the oil, the room transforms into a raging inferno, the screams and smell of burned flesh making you step back.

As the flames finally burn down, only charred corpses and wood remains.

The only thing left is to search the corpses, before you can enter the hole in the wall and the short series of soggy tunnels behind...


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 29, 2010)

As both lines of flame fly through the sky, and strike the barrels at almost the same instant, Chaucer watches in shocked amazement at how well his plan worked.  Too well, it seemed, and instantly he covers his face with his hands and retreats around the corner trying to escape the intense heat of the oil of many barrels being lit.  Oil is an excellent source of ignition for a fire, however, it burns hot and quick and doesn't stay around long.  The flames soon died out as their fuel burned up, and Chaucer was able to take an account with his allies.

Did everyone escape unscathed?  Minus a bit of scorching I seem to be alright.  Chaucher asked, ensuring everyone's safety before he continued on, Did you see that, it worked perfectly, and with more effect then when the Grand Duke of Dorfundae used a similiar trick to distract the three-eyed gnoll of Winderhaven!  Of course, he didn't have quite the amount of lamp oil, and had to use a fuse he jury rigged out of pumpernickel vine, but all the same, not even HE could have wrought quite a scene!  Well done mates, well done!  Chaucer hums to himself a tune as excitement courses through his veins.

The Grand Duke of .... Chaucer mutters a trail of a song as he begins to take stock and figure out what to do next.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 30, 2010)

Kilkin steps back and watches the carnage until the fire goes out. He gets a glazed look on his face as if hypnotized, and barely blinks while the heat scorches his eyebrows.

Afterwards he pulls himself together and goes over to the charred bodies, starting to sift through the ashes looking for money or anything else they might have left behind.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2010)

Being at least 5 feet away from the the flames,  Aradra looks over Brenic's shoulder to see if any survived the inferno.  

However, as Chaucer said so well, the plan did work.  Nothing left alive after the fire, and with the party still looking safe, Aradra decied it was time to get going.  Slapping Chaucer on the back with a "Nice Plan.  However, only dried pumpernickel vine burns. " and making sure all his gear was in order, Aradra starts inspecting as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2010)

Sifting though mostly charred remains, you are able to recover 3 still functional spears for small sized humanoid. Deeply frustrated, your mood brightens as Kilkin finds a wand radiating divine magic on one of the least burned corpses.


----------



## Lughart (Oct 30, 2010)

"Paydirt!" Kilkin bursts out. He looks the wand up and down before holding it up before the others. "Anyone know what it is?"

[sblock=OOC]With no ranks in Spellcraft, Know: arcana or Use Magic Device, and no knowledge of Detect Magic, Kilkin has little way of finding out what the wand does.[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 31, 2010)

Chaucer makes his way down the hall

_Dorfundae, Dorfundae, how did you wile your way through this one?

The Three-Eyed Terror of Winderhaven, had confiscated your families home,

Yet you would not be scared away, instead you blew his gnoll parts gone with fire from a barrel and a wick made from pumpernickel_

Chaucer continued alternating between humming a few bars of the tune, and breaking into song describing the Duke of Dorfundae's expedition to retrieve his home from a three-eyed gnoll.  As he was humming, he poked around in the carnage, not particularly interested, until Kilken proclaimed his success.  Chaucer snapped out of his musical revelry, and walked over to him.  

What do you think it is?  Chaucer asked, and then realizing that was what Kilken had just asked he shook his head and mocked himself.    My apologies for the unattentive response, I did not realize you had asked for some aid.  Let me see what I can find out.  Chaucer closes his eyes and stretches one hand out toward the wand in Kilken's hand.

[sblock=Actions]  Chaucer casts Detect Magic.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2010)

You can determine a faint conjuration aura. There is writing in an unknown language on it.









*OOC:*


Just realized no one of you has a rank in spellcraft, so identification is impossible...


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 1, 2010)

Chaucer opens his eyes and simply says, It has some power within it.  Though I can not tell you exactly what it does, hold onto it, I am sure we can get someone to tell us what power it contains.

Chaucer then turns and continues poking around the area.  Charred bodies and loose stone litter the ground.  Flames sprout here and there amongst the wreckage of what was once the small barricade.  He notices a hole in the wall and nods at it.  Is this our next path?  He asks as he pulls what looks to be the remains of a table leg, one end slowly being consumed by flames and the other remarkably unscathed, and tosses it into the wall, trying to illuminate the tunnel for his Elven eyes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2010)

You see



Walking Dad said:


> ... the hole in the wall and the short series of soggy tunnels behind...




from your position. 







*OOC:*


Anyone scouting forward, or are you moving as a group. If the later, I need the order of movement in 10 ft broad tunnels.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> You see
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


oh how I cannot wait for darkvision...







As Chaucer and Kilkin attempt to identify the wand, Aradra also moves closer to the tunnel.  Unable to see past the firelight, Aradra turns to the group at large.

"I feel we should move together as a group.  If we try to split up, we may not be able to inform the others about what is going on."


----------



## nfred (Nov 1, 2010)

"I agree. If that was just the first wave of protection, just think about what lies ahead of us." Brenic says with s smile. Brenic will move to position himself close to the front of the group as to take the hit if anything decides to surprise the party.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 2, 2010)

"Good, we proceed as one." Kilkin will walk behind Brenic with a javelin ready.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 2, 2010)

Kanli looks down at the charred corpses as everyone passes. "Thank you for corrupting the Seventeenth Circle," he mumbles, as he joins everyone heading down the corridor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2010)

*OOC:*


I suggest

Brenic - Elros
Kilkin - Kanli
Aradra - Chaucer

for traveling order. Any complaints?


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 2, 2010)

As a few others begin preparing for their venture into the tunnels, Chaucer takes his place behind Kilkin, an arrow knocked on his bow.  He looks at his companions and says, 

Dorfundae tricked the Terror of Winderhaven and gained the spoils he sought with no bloodshed.  

Our path does not follow his this night. 

Our path follows the likes of Saint Amartia, Ilkhorn, and the Great Sartoyhas, who all knew that to accomplish the greatest good, sometimes it meant shedding the blood of those who were doing evil.  May we find the victory and success in our mission that they did!

With the strength of the Mountains, and the cunning of the Fox, may we defeat our foes, and destroy them like a pox! 

He repeats the curse of an old soldier he had met 70 years ago along the Ouhm River named Bernard.  With a fond smile playing across his lips, and a hardened look in his eyes, Chaucer stands ready to advance into the unknown of the tunnels.

[sblock=OOC]  We all updated close to the same time, so I didn't see your post there GM, I adjusted mine a tiny bit to flow better with that marching order.  Sounds good to me.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 2, 2010)

nothingpoetic said:


> As a few others begin preparing for their venture into the tunnels, Chaucer takes his place behind Kilkin, an arrow knocked on his bow.  He looks at his companions and says,
> 
> Dorfundae tricked the Terror of Winderhaven and gained the spoils he sought with no bloodshed.
> 
> ...




Taking up the rear with Chaucer, and every few seconds looking behind them making sure that nothing was following them, Aradra got his bow ready as well.  _Hope there is nothing following us..._


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2010)

*GM:*  General description:

Sputtering torches light most areas. Ceiling height is 10 feet. The doors of what seems a former temple were made of wood and have long since rotted away.     


Room 3:

To your left is an archway leading into a room lit with flickering torchlight. Inside is an upright stone slab, tilted backward. Chained to the slab is a woman. She is young and blond, with the remains of fine clothing wrapped in tatters around her. Her hands are manacled above her head, and her bare forearms are chafed and covered in blood. She lies limp, though her chest still rises and falls.
Against the far wall are four more women in similar states: young and lovely and slumped in unconsciousness, their shackles holding them upright. One of them has scarlet hair.
Their clothing has been partially torn away, revealing the tops of their chests, where a jagged rune is painted in red. A few amphibians guards stand nearby, spears raised.
Standing near the stone slab is a humanoid shape cloaked in a dark gray robe of rags. The robe's hood casts the creature’s face into shadow. A rusty, spiked mace hangs from its rope belt. The figure holds a golden bowl in one hand, and with the other it draws a symbol in glistening red liquid upon the woman’s chest. At first glance you think the figure wears dark gloves, but a second look reveals that the 'gloves' are in fact composed of living vermin: Small beetles, spiders, and centipedes crawl about, revealing occasional patches of pale skin.
The robed figure chants something in a raspy whisper as it works.

(Notes: forgot to add the amphibians to the map. There are 3. The hooded woman of the map is red haired.)


----------



## Lughart (Nov 3, 2010)

After leaning around the corner and seeing the bizarre congregation inside, Kilkin ushers the group back a few feet. "One of those prisoners could be the girl we're looking for. If you'd allow me, I could try to hypnotize the enemy, maybe we'll avoid endagering the captives any more than we have to." Kilkin tries to speak as softly as possible so as not to be heard above the robed figure's chanting.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 3, 2010)

Chaucer listens as Kilkin describes the scene.  I could lull those guards to sleep.  Might be easier to deal with them unconscious, or at least, he glances at Brenic before continuing, less messy to deal with them while the are unconscious.  Either way, whatever we do, we must do it fast.


----------



## nfred (Nov 3, 2010)

nothingpoetic said:


> Chaucer listens as Kilkin describes the scene.  I could lull those guards to sleep.  Might be easier to deal with them unconscious, or at least, he glances at Brenic before continuing, less messy to deal with them while the are unconscious.  Either way, whatever we do, we must do it fast.





"I agree. Lets get it done." Brenic says to Chaucer. He shifts his weight and prepares to charge into to room to deal with what ever is left after the spells resolve.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 3, 2010)

nfred said:


> "I agree. Lets get it done." Brenic says to Chaucer. He shifts his weight and prepares to charge into to room to deal with what ever is left after the spells resolve.





Aradra gets his bow ready, and waits for Brenic to charge in.  He will then move within view of anything still up and start shooting at it.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 3, 2010)

Chaucer nods, and looks at Kilkin, You choose friend, do you want to try and hypnotize them all, or would you like for me to put the guards to sleep and then you hypnotize the one by the altar?


----------



## Lughart (Nov 4, 2010)

"I think we should work together on this. The fewer targets i have at once, the greater my chance of success. If we cast the spells simultaneously, we might disable them before they can react. Should we fail to take out all of them, you others can start to spill blood. Sounds good?"

[sblock=OOC]I looked up both spells, and they both have a full round  casting time. To get them both off before we're attacked, we need to cast at the same time. And i doubt any of our spells can take out three frogmen AND the robed guy, so this should be our best shot.[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 4, 2010)

Chaucer nods and follows Kilkin into view of the room.  With a nod at Kilkin, he plants the bottom end of his bow into the ground, sticks his hand into his belt pouch, pulls out a three rose petals and crushes them in his hand.  He whispers a few words and opens his hand toward the guard dropping the pieces of rose petal to float to the ground.  An invisible wind blows the bits toward the guards.

[sblock=Actions]Casting sleep and trying to hit as many of the three gaurds as possible.  Hopefully avoiding all prisoners as well.  DC 14, hopefully it hits at least one.[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 4, 2010)

Standing shoulder to shoulder with Chaucer, Killkin starts chanting with no melody, a deep droning hum accompanied by arythmical tapping of all ten fingers against the haft of his javelin. He looks intensely at the robed figure, gradually syncronizing his chanting with its own rasping incantations. Should it's attention slip and be drawn into the spell, he will keep chanting while beckoning the creature to exit the room.

[sblock=OOC]Casting _hypnotism_ at the robed figure. DC: 15 will save, -2 to the targets saving throw since there's only one target. Works on undead (bloodline arcana).[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 4, 2010)

Aradra watched with baited breath as the spell casters called upon strange powers to put these things asleep.  No matter what the success was, the first priorty was to get these people out of here.  His bow was aimed carefully at the robed man.  However, something didnt feel right about him...And was is going on with the strange marks?  

The sight of the spells going off was Aradra's clue to snap back to reality.    Taking one quick look around, he quickly analyzed the battle field to understand what to do next.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 4, 2010)

Kanli grows very quiet, far more quiet than is his style. 

He chants something, sounding kind of like "Golden Mushroom." Odd yellowish tendrils emerge from the pores of his crimson hands, evetually covering them in a fungal latticework.

"I will take the priest should he not fall."

[sblock=ooc]
Casting _Chill Touch_.
[/sblock]


----------



## nfred (Nov 4, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Kanli grows very quiet, far more quiet than is his style.
> 
> He chants something, sounding kind of like "Golden Mushroom." Odd yellowish tendrils emerge from the pores of his crimson hands, evetually covering them in a fungal latticework.
> 
> ...





Brenic's mind slips back to a time of old, a time where skirmishes like these were an everyday part of survival in the dojo he grew up in. A grin comes across his face as he mutters something about Gadik never taking his bread again.He snaps back to the moment and nods to Kanil "And I will take what is left of the guards."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

You suddenly rush to the entrance, casting your spells. One amphibian falls down, seemingly sleeping with open eyes.

The robed figure turns toward you (still outside the room), fascinated. "Well," it rasps. "Hello. Something I can do for you?"

The remaining amphibians grip the spears, but seem to wait for a signal or something like that.

[sblock=OOC]

Will save (1d20+6=11)
Will save (1d20+0=7)
Mystery roll (1d20=14, 1d20=9, 1d20=4, 1d20=20, 1d20=4, 1d20=20)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Elros&Kilkin only]
The robed man is not affected by the spell but plays along.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 4, 2010)

"Please, friend. Come out here, let's have a talk."

[sblock=WD]Kilkin tries to pretend he falls for it. Bluff: 9

He also readies to throw his javelin should the robed figure take any actions other than exit the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

The robed creature approaches, stopping shortly before leaving the room.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 4, 2010)

"Tell, us what are you working on here, would you? I'm aware I don't have all the facts, but I'd think these girls would have to do something pretty horrible to deserve this kind of treatment."

While talking, Kilkin stands up straight and puts his arms and weapon behind his back. He pokes Brenic hard in the side with the blund tip of the javelin, hoping he gets the point.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 4, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> You suddenly rush to the entrance, casting your spells. One amphibian falls down, seemingly sleeping with open eyes.
> 
> The robed figure turns toward you (still outside the room), fascinated. "Well," it rasps. "Hello. Something I can do for you?"
> 
> The remaining amphibians grip the spears, but seem to wait for a signal or something like that.




[sblock=Amphibian Number?]Which number got KOed? [/sblock]

Watching with baited breath, Aradra watches Kilkin draw over the facinated creature, and start conversing with it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

The robed creature starts with a long answer:

"Oh, they did. Or at least their ancestors. Fifty years ago, a group of five knights of noble houses descended into this temple, the Temple of Blood, and slew the cultists in mighty combat. As the last cultist fell, bathed in red, he swore that the knights’ blood would betray them and they and this precious city would fall.

I discovered the temple beneath the city, sealed for five decades. I learned the tale of the blood cultists and the knights, and my way became clear.

Blood holds supernatural power, you must know, but that only the Blooded Goddess knows what these secrets are. I'm sure that when that cultist swore that the knights' blood would betray them, he was referring to the knights' descendants.
And I was right: the knights now all have granddaughters in their early twenties. These five women are the key to my plan. I will use the power of the ancient temple to bring the cultists' curse upon them, using their bloodline to send the dark magic through their families. When that happens… I think I have told you already to much!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 4, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> The robed creature starts with a long answer:
> 
> "Oh, they did. Or at least their ancestors. Fifty years ago, a group of five knights of noble houses descended into this temple, the Temple of Blood, and slew the cultists in mighty combat. As the last cultist fell, bathed in red, he swore that the knights’ blood would betray them and they and this precious city would fall.
> 
> ...




"ITS A TRAP!"

Realizing too late for what was about to come, Aradra draws his bow and takes aim.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 4, 2010)

Chaucer watches as the guard he focused on slumped onto the floor in slumber.  The thrill of success and the taste of the magic coursing through him was equally exhilarating, however, his attention quickly shifted from his euphoria to the robed figure.  It had worked!  Kilkin had entranced him!

As he listened to the creatures story, his blood began to boil.  Aradra yell brings him out of his raging emotions, and as if a cork was pulled from his lungs, Chaucer lets out  a scream of You COWARD!!!!!! lets his bow drop side steps into the room while pulling his longsword from its scabbard.  Once in his hands, and funnels his anger and emotion into the sword as he swings at the robed figure. 

[sblock=Actions] 
Swift Action - Arcane Strike
Move Action - 5 foot step while drawing sword
Standard Action - Attack[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] I am making two assumptions here.  1 - that my character is currently occupying W-30 on the map.  If that is the case I am 5-foot stepping to V-30 while drawing my longsword.  If however, I am V-29, then I will simply draw my weapon and attack from my position.  2 - this probably isn't considered a surprise round, so I assume that we are using normal action rules.  I will roll initiative, to hit, and damage, and you take what you need to.

Edit - Wow... all that to completely fail on my attack roll.  I hate you dice roller, oh yes I do![/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

Both Aradra and Chaucer are stopped by an invisible wall, separating the room from the tunnels.

"Do you like it?" The creature holds its horrible hands toward the invisible wall. "Not entirely my doing. You can thank the Blooded Goddess for it. This is her temple, and as far as she’s concerned I am her devoted follower. A lie, of course — I serve another master. But the temple doesn’t know that. Clever, eh?" He taps his head. "But now I have to continue my work. Do what you want. You cannot stop me!"


----------



## nfred (Nov 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


I have a question. Where is Brenic? on the map it says he is in front of the door. Is that correct or are the icons mixed up? I'm just checking. And i have a rules question too, if Brenic grapples, can he still attack the following rounds while maintaining the hold? If so what rolls and checks are needed? Sorry for the questions, I am new to pathfinder and trying to work out the transition from 3.5 lol.







(If Brenic is by the door) Brenic looks at the magical barrier with disgust and takes a step back and runs into it at full speed trying to break it down with his shoulder. Lets see what this barrier of yours can stand. Brenic says with a smile as he charges toward the door.

(If Brenic is in the back) Brenic will look for some way to disable to barrier.(taking 10 on a search.)


----------



## Lughart (Nov 4, 2010)

"Dammit, dammit, dammit! Come out you rotten bag of scabs!" 

Kilkin gets an idea, desperate perhaps, but hopefully not completely idiotic. He resumes his chanting while looking at the frogmen, somehow locking eyes with them both at the same time. His chanting evolves into the rasping from before mixed with a strange quacking melody. If anyone succumbs to his spell he will try to get them to open the barrier.

[sblock=Actions]Casting _hypnotism_ again, targeting the frogmen as well as the robed man and trying to get them to open the barrier. Still DC 15 will save. It's up to you to interpret whether they are in combat or not, but if they are they get +2 on their saves.[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 4, 2010)

Chaucer moves to sidestep and slams into an invisible wall.  Shaken, he tries to move around the wall a few more times but to no avail.  Forcing his emotions down, he sheathes his sword, picks up his bow, and looks around.  Quickly closing his eyes, he releases small bits of that arcane power he tasted earlier.  Hoping to find something that can help.

[sblock=Actions]It doesn't seem like we are doing round by round at this point, but if we are:
 round 1 - Detect Magic
 round 2 - Read Magic on the runes painted onto the girls.  

I don't know if a knowledge check is like other skill checks that take standard actions, if not then I would love to take a Knowledge History check that I will roll.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I hate this dice roller... can I just upload youtube video's of myself rolling for this stuff.  LOL, I feel like I would have better success, ahh well.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 5, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *GM:*  General description:
> 
> 
> Standing near the stone slab is a humanoid shape cloaked in a dark gray robe of rags. The robe's hood casts the creature’s face into shadow. A rusty, spiked mace hangs from its rope belt. The figure holds a golden bowl in one hand, and with the other it draws a symbol in glistening red liquid upon the woman’s chest. At first glance you think the figure wears dark gloves, but a second look reveals that the 'gloves' are in fact composed of living vermin: Small beetles, spiders, and centipedes crawl about, revealing occasional patches of pale skin.
> The robed figure chants something in a raspy whisper as it works.



        *GM:*  

[sblock=GM]Comparing the runes of the last girl with the rest of them, how far along is the drawn rune?  My next action will need to know this.  Can do perception if needed[/sblock]

Aradra stands for a moment, as though thinking fast.  It might work, but he would have to act fast... 

Moving into view of the clocked man, he stares at the liquid bowl...


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2010)

The creature ignores you attempt to control it's mind (can give a rules explanation if needed) and the amphibian affected seem unable to affect the wall and just stares at him, fascinated.

Chaucer is a bit shocked... first his magic reveals the barrier to be a wall of force. Then as he looks back at his companions, he notice that the way back is blocked with a similar wall, that must been raised mere moments ago.

He isn't surprised that Brenic's muscles are no match for it.

Aradra tries to discern the remaining time from the drawn symbols, but they seem all different. Maybe if someone with more arcane knowledge would help him to guess the next symbol...


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 5, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> The creature ignores you attempt to control it's mind (can give a rules explanation if needed) and the amphibian affected seem unable to affect the wall and just stares at him, fascinated.
> 
> Chaucer is a bit shocked... first his magic reveals the barrier to be a wall of force. Then as he looks back at his companions, he notice that the way back is blocked with a similar wall, that must been raised mere moments ago.
> 
> ...



[sblock=GM]Dont think anyone knows Arcana stuff...But, it dont matter.  As this is an unusual method of using Create Water, which I only get once per day, I can roll a ranged attack roll.  [/sblock]

Aradra fears that his idea may not work, as the symbols confuse him.  With no training in the Arcane, he cannot identify what is going on.

 This wall, however does not stop magic, as Aradra notices more amphibians memorized by Kilkin's magic.  However, as the robed creature moves to finish, Aradra decides to go for it. 

Pushing back Brenic with a small shove, and place his hand mere inches from the wall.  Aradra chants:

"Natural enemy of mine, be purified by the waters of nature.  You are an abomination here, and I will prevent your success!"

And nature responds.  A ball of water, directly above the bowl of red liquid, starts forming.  With a downward swing of his hand, the water falls, to wash clean the liquid from the bowl


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 5, 2010)

Chaucer screams in frustration as he notices the walls of force around them.  He slams his shoulder into the wall one more time, though with no hope of success, he threw himself at the wall to channel some of the emotions that were nearly overwhelming him.  With his head bowed after hitting the wall he whispers _Mistiano_ and then raises his head hoping to remember a story or event that might help.  With his head clear he is able to focus on the knowledge that he has obtained over the years.  As he is thinking, he grabs a small object out one of his pouches and holds it up toward the girls chained to the wall and whispers _Revislo Amin_.

[sblock=Actions and OOC]Actions:
Free - Knowledge History check against encounters with a wall of force
Standard Action - Read Magic

OOC:
Wall of force in front and behind the way we just came, can we continue up the hallway?  or is that way blocked as well?  Are we absolutely stuck in this section is more my question?

Knowledge checks seem to be free actions are a free action if they are trained, so I am assuming we are going with that, when it comes to my actions.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 5, 2010)

Kanli regards the odd hooded figure.



> "Not entirely my doing. You can thank the Blooded Goddess for it. This is her temple, and as far as she’s concerned I am her devoted follower. A lie, of course — I serve another master. But the temple doesn’t know that. Clever, eh?"




The mad sorcerer breaks out laughing. He places his hands up to touch the wall of force between them. The fungal tendrils wither away, replaced by red smears, dripping as they try to find purchase on the invisible surface.

"She knows now, puny creature! From your ears to mine to Her Sanguine Majesty! And she is most displeased!"

He glances at the women in the back.

"You think she will let her curse be tainted that simply?"

OOC: Cast Arcane Mark for the Red Hands.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

Aradra tries to conjure the water, but to no avail. The room itself is to big to be targeted by the spell and the blood in the bowl (it must be blood) is protected by a much stronger conjuration.

Chaucer looks around, glad to see that at least the way further into the temple is still free. He remembers something akin to the story the creature told, about a band of knights, purging some evil temple. They told about a spectral guardian of the place, able to erect unbreakable walls...

The creature only laughs at Kanli's words. "Nice try, little sorcerer, but I spoke to the guardian of this place itself. It beliefs me as you can see." It points at the invisible wall.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 8, 2010)

Chaucer hears the words the creature says towards Kanli, and when it says "guardian," his mind awakens.  He turns to his companions and softly says, 

I have heard this story.  In less than fashionable tune of course, but a band of knights came into an evil temple to purge it of evil.  They found a spectral guardian that could erect walls of force.  A powerful being, the knights could not defeat the guardian, but they did destroy all of its worshippers.  If there is a guardian here, than maybe we could alert it to this betrayal, and convince it to allow us the honor of ridding its temple of this filth.  Either that, or we could try and find a wall and start digging through, those seem to be our options right now.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 8, 2010)

"If we dig a hole, he would plug that with invisible walls too. To find this guardian in time we need to move now!"

Kilkin starts moving further into the temple, looking over his shoulder to see if the others follow him.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lughart said:


> "If we dig a hole, he would plug that with invisible walls too. To find this guardian in time we need to move now!"
> 
> Kilkin starts moving further into the temple, looking over his shoulder to see if the others follow him.




Aradra looks irritated, but once Chaucer explains about the guardian, a look of comprehension dawns on his face.  Quickly turning around, he follows Kilkin down the hall.


----------



## nfred (Nov 8, 2010)

Brenic punches the wall one more time and grunts as it does not break just like the first time. He glances at Chaucer as he tells his story and nods. He turns to follow the others down the hallway.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 8, 2010)

Chaucer watches Kilkin turn and walk away, and bites his tongue and chooses not to inform him of the differences between sarcasm and actual suggestion.  He glances back on final time at the room with the girls and the cloaked figure, bends down and collects his bow before following Kilkin deeper into the temple.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 9, 2010)

The heroes blesses with low-light vision see two possible destinations to explore:

A room doorway with a rotten away door to the right and (farer away) the room at the end of the hallway.









*OOC:*


Please state your destination and your mode of travel (normal movement, running, sneaking,...)


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 10, 2010)

[sblock=WD]My vote is to hurry, because we do not know how long we have till the ritual starts. [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 10, 2010)

Kilkin will open the door on the right a tiny bit to get a look inside. He'll try not to get noticed if theres anyone on the other side.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 11, 2010)

Kanli stands at the ready by Kilkin, looking relaxed and content.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2010)

Kilkin sneaks ahead. There is no door in the doorway, the wood rotten long ago to nothingness. He sees a number of fur blankets — which look to be composed of stitched-together dire rat hides — lie on the ground amid bones and refuse. Spears lean against the walls. A couple amphibians kobolds are in this room. On the other side, there seems to be another room, separated by a heavy cloak of the same design as the blankets.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 11, 2010)

Kilkin scoots a few feet back from the door way and whispers "two more frogmen inside. Lets take the out quikly and quietly." He the sneaks back to he door and throws his javelin at the one furthest away.

[sblock=Actions]Move to X22, throw javelin from cover at enemy 2.

Rats, double roll for damage. Use the lower one.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2010)

*OOC:*


I will use the throw as Kilkin's surprise round action. Roll initiative, everyone.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 11, 2010)

Chaucer watches as Kilkin peeks his head inside the room on the right and hurriedly retreats.  He briefly tells the group that a few more enemies are inside and then he crosses the doorway and launches a spear into the room.  Chaucer moves up the hallway with his bow at the ready.  As he walks by Kanli, the room opens into view, he sees a creature react to the javelin that was launched into the room standing by the door.  Chaucer takes aim and fires, imbuing the tip of the arrow with a bit of arcane power.

[sblock=Actions]Chaucer moves to W-24 and fires at frogman 1.  

OOC - Sorry, forgot to roll init.  Any way I could just flip the init and the attack roll?  Yea probably not right ... lol[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 11, 2010)

Lughart said:


> Kilkin scoots a few feet back from the door way and whispers "two more frogmen inside. Lets take the out quikly and quietly." He the sneaks back to he door and throws his javelin at the one furthest away.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Move to X22, throw javelin from cover at enemy 2.
> 
> Rats, double roll for damage. Use the lower one.[/sblock]




_Kilkin is one brave soul  _Aradra thought.  With Chaucer moving up as well, Aradra simply raises his bow, ready for the first creature that comes out the door.


----------



## nfred (Nov 11, 2010)

Brenic will follow the others lead and prepare for battle. He holds back and prepares to rush in after the others if they need any help. "Have fun." says Brenic to himself as the others charge in.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 17, 2010)

Kanli grins, and spits into his hands. He rubs them together, and starts hacking up something from the back of his throat. He spits out a bloody wad of _something_ at the farther frog.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

Room 4

*Round 1*

Kilkin scoots a few feet back from the door way and whispers "two more frogmen inside. Lets take the out quikly and quietly." He the sneaks back to he door and throws his javelin at the one furthest away. The javelin hits the creatures leg.
Chaucer takes aim and fires, imbuing the tip of the arrow with a  bit of arcane power, but something seems to be wrong, as the arrow only strikes a wall.
_Kilkin is one brave soul _Aradra  thought.  With Chaucer moving up as well, Aradra simply raises his bow,  ready for the first creature that comes out the door.
Brenic will follow the others lead and prepare for battle. He holds back  and prepares to rush in after the others if they need any help. "Have fun." says Brenic to himself as the others charge in.
Kanli grins, and spits into his hands. He rubs them together, and starts  hacking up something from the back of his throat. He spits out a bloody  wad of _something_ at the farther frog. 	It hits it's head and dissolves it!

[sblock=ooc]

Aradra delayed attack
Aradra attack (1d20+5=9, 1d8=5)

Not Brenic's action his first action will happen in round 2, just with the other hearoes, before the amphibians. 

Taking DM right to make amp 2 dead instead of unconscious.



[sblock=Initiative]
Heroes
Monsters

[/sblock]


[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 11/11
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin 7/7

Amphibian 1: 
Amphibian 2: dead

[/sblock][/sblock]

Waiting for [MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION].


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 17, 2010)

Elros takes a shot at the remaining frogman, hitting it hard with his arrow.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 12/12
AC: 14, Touch 14, Flat Footed 10
Initiative: +4
CMB: +3
CMD: 17
Fort: +3
Ref: +4
Will +0, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects
Speed 30'

Longbow (ranged): +5 = +1(BAB) + 4 (Stat) (1d8)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +3 = +1(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2


Immune to Sleep spells
Low-Light Vision
Perception +2[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

Elros arrow causes the last creature to fall down on it's back and it ceases to move. Before you can search them, you hear... sounds from behind the curtain...

Both amphibians are down, but please stay in initiative. Heroes turn.


----------



## nfred (Nov 17, 2010)

"Well done my friends!" Brenic says talking a step forward to admire the destruction before him. "Any idea what that noise was?" He says to the group.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 18, 2010)

"Let's find out." Kilkin says while drawing a pattern in the air with his fingers. He then moves his hand as if to pull away a curtain in front of him, and all the way across the room the curtain starts to move as if he was touching it.

[sblock=actions]Standard: cast Mage Hand
Move: pull away curtain[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 18, 2010)

Chaucer watches as the two amphibians go down, and begins to lower his bow.  The noise from the otherside of the curtain fills the air, and Chaucer brings his bow back up with an arrow on the string.  He watches as Kilkin makes some signs in the air and he preps himself for whatever they might find.

[sblock=Actions]Swift Action - Arcane Strike
Full Round Action - Ready Action - Ranged Attack to fire on any unfriendly party on the otherside of the curtain.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 20, 2010)

Kanli pulls back his shirt, revealing his proudly worn garnet pendant. He steps ahead, his voice filled with eldritch power.

(OOC: Cast Shield).


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 21, 2010)

Aradra takes aim as well, and is ready for whatever is coming.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2010)

*GM:*  I'm back. [MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION] has time until tomorrow, before I move this forward.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 22, 2010)

Elros also takes aim at the shape behind the curtain.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 23, 2010)

Room 4 & 5

*Round 1*

"Let's find out." Kilkin says while  drawing a pattern in the air with his fingers. He then moves his hand as  if to pull away a curtain in front of him, and all the way across the  room the curtain starts to move as if he was touching it.
Kanli pulls back his shirt, revealing his proudly worn garnet pendant. He steps ahead, his voice filled with eldritch power.
A bigger red-eyed amphibian bursts from the room, growling...



[sblock=ooc]



[sblock=Initiative]
Heroes
Monsters

[/sblock]


[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 11/11
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin 7/7

Amphibian 1: -7, dying
Amphibian 2: dead
Amphibian 3: 
Amphibian 4: 
Big red eye: 



[/sblock][/sblock]

Please roll all your prepared attacks. Brenic can choose to move and attack, too.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 23, 2010)

"Good evening!" Kanli beams.

Looking at the red-eyed amphibian, he adds cheerfully, "Would you be the Guardian of the Temple of the Bloodied Goddess that I've heard so highly of?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 23, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> "Good evening!" Kanli beams.
> 
> Looking at the red-eyed amphibian, he adds cheerfully, "Would you be the Guardian of the Temple of the Bloodied Goddess that I've heard so highly of?"




Aradra had already drawn back the arrow before Kanli had spoken.  He is now waiting to here the answer to Kanli's question.

[sblock=Actions]Waiting to here the answer before shooting it in the face.[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 23, 2010)

_Doesn't look like a creature capable of force shields now does it._  Chaucer mumbles under his breath into the fletching of the arrow that is still cocked to his ear.

[sblock=Actions]If the answer is anything other than yes, the use Chaucer's readied action to fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


The tale spoke of a _spiritual_ guardian. That creature before you doesn't look like a spirit...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 23, 2010)

Elros lets loose his arrow as soon as the others do.

roll to come momentarily for when he does shoot it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 24, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The tale spoke of a _spiritual_ guardian. That creature before you doesn't look like a spirit...












*OOC:*


 Sure, but when has the truth ever stopped Kanli?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 24, 2010)

"You bug me mating! I kill all!!" The creature shouts in barely discernible common and moves to stab Brenic with it's spear.









*OOC:*


Please roll your readied attack.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 24, 2010)

The creature advancing upon Brenic is all it took.  

Pulling back with all his strength, Aradra aims at the creature shoots at it.  The shot flies into the creatures red eyes, and it howls in pain from the staggering blow!

Edit: Ouch...


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 24, 2010)

As it speaks of hatred, Chaucer lets loose his arrow, summoning a tendril of magic to lace itself into the arrows point.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2010)

Room 4 & 5

*Round 1*

"Let's find out." Kilkin says while  drawing a pattern in the air with his fingers. He then moves his hand as  if to pull away a curtain in front of him, and all the way across the  room the curtain starts to move as if he was touching it.
Kanli pulls back his shirt, revealing his proudly worn garnet pendant. He steps ahead, his voice filled with eldritch power.
A bigger red-eyed amphibian bursts from the room, growling...

... and is felled in a hail of arrows and bolts.

You hear more sounds from behind the curtain.


[sblock=ooc]
 the crit made that pretty anticlimatic

[sblock=Initiative]
Heroes
Monsters

[/sblock]


[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 11/11
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin 7/7

Amphibian 1: -8, dying
Amphibian 2: dead
Amphibian 3: 
Amphibian 4: 
Big red eye: -7, dying



[/sblock][/sblock]

New round, heroes turn.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 25, 2010)

"Mating?!" Kanli bellows.

"Fornicating frogs! No doubt with the Granite Hierophant, seduced by the promise of wet, rubbery flesh! Oh, how I weep for the Bloodied Goddess, her legacy tainted by these... these... adulterous amphibians!"

He rushes behind the curtain, to see what stands ahead.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 26, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> the crit made that pretty anticlimatic











*OOC:*


I was more surprised that I rolled a twenty on the confirm roll...


----------



## Lughart (Nov 27, 2010)

As he can't well throw anything past Kanli, Kilkin draws a dagger and follows him.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 27, 2010)

Elros will draw his sword and follow after Kanli as well


----------



## nothingpoetic (Nov 29, 2010)

Chaucer laughs to himself as the arrow he flies through the air where the amphibian was moments before.  He nods at Aradra whose arrow dropped the bellowing creature, and turns to see Kanli moving into the next room.  He follows behind, checking the arrow he just fired, but has to pull a new one when he sees it broken.  Putting the new arrow to the string, shouldering his bag, he follows into the next room.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 30, 2010)

Aradra stays behind, waiting to see what comes of the group before venturing forth.  He has already drawn another arrow, and waits to see what lies beyond the door


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2010)

Room 5

*Round 1*

As the heroes rush in, both Kanli and Kilkin are attacked by two more amphibians... looks that you are not able to tell their males from the females...


[sblock=ooc]
Attacks (Kanli, Kilkin) (1d20+5=21, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+5=14, 1d6+4=7)

[sblock=Initiative]
Heroes
Monsters

[/sblock]


[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 11/11
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin 7/7

Amphibian 1: -9, dying
Amphibian 2: dead
Amphibian 3: 
Amphibian 4: 
Big red eye: -8, dying



[/sblock][/sblock]

New round, heroes turn. Effects of the attacks not included. Do Kanli or Kilkin have any protection magic in use? I cannot find a post where they cast it. If not, Kilkin is exactly at 0 HP.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 1, 2010)

While rushing into the room Kilkin recieves a viscious stab in the gut. He loses his balance, stumbles back out again and turns around to the others. "Two more. Nothing you can't handle" he says before falling face down on the floor. A red pool starts spreading from his stomach.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Withdraw as standard action, taking 1 damage.

Now at -1.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 1, 2010)

"YOU LITTLE! "

With a roar of fury, Aradra pulls back on his bow, and targets the creature who just stabbed Kilkin.  However, so enraged is he that the shot goes wide left, hitting the wall and shattering against it.  

Frustrated, Aradra throws down his bow and moves forward, and starts getting ready to drag Kilkin's bleeding body away from the combat

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Shooting the creature and failing
Move: Move adjecent to Kilkin's body and getting ready to move it out of harm's way.
Free Action:  Drop bow where he shot at.
[/sblock]

[sblock=WD]
You said that the wand had a conjuration aura about it right?  
[/sblock]


----------



## nfred (Dec 2, 2010)

Brenic sees his companion go down with a single stab. Rage and worry cloud his mind as he replays what just happened. Brenic moves forward to attack the creature that just stabbed his friend. "How dare you?!" Brenic yells as he swings a powerful punch right at the beast's head.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 2, 2010)

Kanli has a Shield spell up, but a 21 attack still gets through that. Go Toughness!

"No time to lose," Kanli observes as he takes a major gash, "More frogs mean more frog death!"

He pulls out his axe and swings!


----------



## nothingpoetic (Dec 2, 2010)

Chaucer enters the room as Kilkin stumbles out, cries out, and falls.  He turns and sees a pool of red forming quickly underneath him.  Wasting no time, he drops his bow, and takes a five foot step and kneels by Kilkin's unconscious head.  As he kneels, he pulls out a flask from one of his pouches on his belt.  Opening Kilkin's mouth he pours the contents of the flask in, and he watches Kilkin's eyes, waiting for the potion to take effect.

Aradra attacks the creatures and turns as if to rescure Kilkin as well, but Chaucer exclaims, Battle on friend, I will take care of him.

[sblock=Actions]
Free Action - Drop weapon
Move Action - 5 foot step, draw a potion
Standard Action - help Kilkin drink Cure Light Wounds potion 

(to drink a potion is a standard action, but I didn't see it say anything about helping someone else drink a potion... I assumed it would be about the same amount of time.  Even if it was a full round, I only 5 foot stepped, so I assume I can do this)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2010)

Room 5

*Round 2*

While rushing into the room Kilkin receives a viscous stab in the gut.  He loses his balance, stumbles back out again and turns around to the  others. "Two more. Nothing you can't handle" he says before falling face down on the floor. A red pool starts spreading from his stomach.
"YOU LITTLE! " With a roar of fury, Aradra pulls back on his bow, and targets the  creature who just stabbed Kilkin.  However, so enraged is he that the  shot goes wide left, hitting the wall and shattering against it.  Frustrated, Aradra throws down his bow and moves forward, and starts  getting ready to drag Kilkin's bleeding body away from the combat
"No time to lose," Kanli observes as he takes a major gash, "More frogs mean more frog death!" He steps aside, pulls out his axe and swings! 	Another creature goes down.
Brenic sees his companion go down with a single stab. Rage and worry  cloud his mind as he replays what just happened. Brenic moves forward to  attack the creature that just stabbed his friend. "How dare you?!"  Brenic yells as he swings a powerful punch right over the beast's head.
Chaucer enters the room as Kilkin stumbles out, cries out, and falls.   He turns and sees a pool of red forming quickly underneath him.  Wasting  no time, he drops his bow, and takes a five foot step and kneels by  Kilkin's unconscious head.  As he kneels, he pulls out a flask from one  of his pouches on his belt.  Opening Kilkin's mouth he pours the  contents of the flask in, and he watches Kilkin's eyes, waiting for the  potion to take effect.
 Aradra attacks the creatures and turns as if to rescure Kilkin as well, but Chaucer exclaims, Battle on friend, I will take care of him.
Elros' strike brings down the last enemy!

[sblock=ooc]

Yes, the divine wand had a conjuration aura.
Elros Longsword (1d20+3=18, 1d8+2=9)

[sblock=Initiative]
Heroes
Monsters

[/sblock]


[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 3/11 ; shiel (+5 AC)
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin 7/7

Amphibian 1: -10, dying
Amphibian 2: dead
Amphibian 3: -6, dying
Amphibian 4: -2, dying
Big red eye: -8, stable



[/sblock][/sblock]

End of combat. The rooms have no other exits. Maybe slow posting on the weekend.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 5, 2010)

Kilkin gasps as he regains conciousness, just in time to see Elros bring down the last frogman. "I may have overestimated my abilities there" he  says, coughing up a mixture of blood and mucus. He looks at Chaucer,  holding the empty potion vial, and Aradra who just threw his weapons  down to get him out of harms way. "Thanks, both of you, I won't forget that."

He stands up, takes off his ruined shirt and uses it to wipe some blood  from himself, then from his weapons. "Let's get going. We don't want all  this to be for nothing." He waits for the others to finish what they're doing, helping to search the room if needed. He then continues down the hallway outside the room as quiet as he can, dagger drawn. (and hopefully not alone)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 6, 2010)

*OOC:*




Treasure: 56 gp and a small gold statuette of a severed hand

Please roll a Perception check for Kilkin.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I was going to wait for someone else to do their things before running off, but whatever. Slow posting, might as well keep the thread going.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 6, 2010)

Aradra would have thought that after taking a dagger to the chest that Kilkin would have stayed in the back, where it was probally safer.  But the guy was marching right ahead, and once again leading the party.

_To each his own _Aradra thinks with a shrug.  Grabbing his discarded bow, Aradra gets takes a quick look around at the flank, making sure there is no one following them.  Nodding towards Chaucer and handing him Chaucer's bow, Aradra quickly gets ready for the next room.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Dec 7, 2010)

Chaucer helps Kilkin to his feet, claps him on the shoulder, Be careful my friend, even an overgrown toad can get lucky and put a stick through your heart.

As Kilkin pulled out a dagger and headed down the hall, Chaucer chuckled, shook his head, and accepted his bow when Aradra offered it to him.  Thanks, now on we go, lets see if we can avoid any more spears or daggers or other sharp instruments from protruding from anyone elses chest.  He chuckles as he grabs an arrow and begins to move quietly down the hall after Kilkin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2010)

*OOC:*


Only three players still playing? What are the other characters doing?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 9, 2010)

Elros will follow after the others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2010)

Room 6

*Surprise Round*

This room is dark, but chipped and defaced bas-reliefs adorn the walls. Despite the darkness, Chaucer and Kilkin spot several monstrous centipedes dwelling in this chamber.

[sblock=ooc]

the centipedes are small sized (like halflings).

[sblock=Initiative]


[/sblock]


[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 3/11
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin 7/7

Centipede 1: 
Centipede 2: 
Centipede 3: 
Centipede 4: 


[/sblock][/sblock]
Chaucer and Kilkin get a standard action for the surprise round. The creatures have concealment inside the room, barring a light source or dark vision. Everyone may roll initiative.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 9, 2010)

Kilkin is startled by the enormous bugs, never even having liked the normal variety. He hurls his dagger with full force at the closest one, then steps behind Chaucer and makes himself as small as possible.

[sblock=actions]Standard: Throw dagger at centipede 2
Free: 5' step to X17.

EDIT: Howza! Possible crit and almost max damage.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 10, 2010)

With his back turned, Aradra barely saw Kilin throw his dagger.  However, after seeing him move away, Aradra is slightly worried...


----------



## nothingpoetic (Dec 11, 2010)

As Chaucer moves up the hallway right behind Kilkin, he sees the shapes a split second after Kilkin does.  He brings his bow to his ear, and whispers, May the power of Chanter Bedola fill this beast with pain.  And releases his arrow at one of the beasts on the other side of the room.

After his arrow strikes, he notices Kilkin is no longer beside him, but rather, is behind him, hiding.  Turning his head slightly as he pulls another arrow he remarks, Very manly of you, if I die because of you, I am going to haunt you... just so we are clear.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 11, 2010)

Elros will quickly draw his bow to prepare to fight the monstrous centipedes with his bow

(Init only for now, drawing his bow)

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 12/12
AC: 14, Touch 14, Flat Footed 10
Initiative: +4
CMB: +3
CMD: 17
Fort: +3
Ref: +4
Will +0, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects
Speed 30'

Longbow (ranged): +5 = +1(BAB) + 4 (Stat) (1d8)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +3 = +1(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2


Immune to Sleep spells
Low-Light Vision
Perception +2[/sblock]


----------



## nfred (Dec 11, 2010)

Brenic sees the battle begin and a wide smile comes across his gruff face. He moves to one of the monsters and lifts his leg high in the air with the intention of smashing his heal down onto the spine of the creature.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 13, 2010)

Kanli hangs back, hurling another bloody gobbet at a centipede.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 13, 2010)

Room 6

*Round* 1

Kilkin is startled by the enormous bugs, never even having liked the  normal variety. He hurls his dagger with full force at the closest one,  then steps behind Chaucer and makes himself as small as possible.
As Chaucer moves up the hallway right behind Kilkin, he sees the shapes a  split second after Kilkin does.  He brings his bow to his ear, and  whispers, May the power of Chanter Bedola fill this beast with pain.  And releases his arrow at one of the beasts on the other side of the room, but the arrow point is reflected by the beasts hard carapace.
Brenic sees the battle begin and a wide smile comes across his gruff  face. He moves to one of the monsters and lifts his leg high in the air  with the intention of smashing his heal down onto the spine of the  creature. It stops moving.
The centipedes return the attack. While Brenic manages to defend himself, Chaucer feels a bit pain in his leg and a cold numbness...
Kanli hangs back, hurling another bloody gobbet at a centipede, but misses.

[sblock=ooc]

AC is higher than 14, so no critical hit.
centipede poison dex damage. (1d3=1)

[sblock=Initiative]
centipede initiative (1d20+3=15)

[/sblock]


[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 3/11
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin 7/7

Centipede 1: -7, dying
Centipede 2: -6, dying.
Centipede 3: 
Centipede 4: 


[/sblock][/sblock]
Needing actions/rolls for Elros and Arada for round 1 and from the others (excluding Kanli) for round two. Also need a Fortitude save (DC 12) for Chaucer. If he fails, he takes 1 point DEX damage.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 14, 2010)

Seeing what his cowardice has wrought, Kilkin is wracked with guilt and regret. He steps towards the giant arthropod while drawing a knife from his boot, visibly trembling and oblivious to the fact that Chaucer is barely injured. "Oh, please don't die, I could never live with myself!" He stabs at the centipede while his face contorts in fear and revulsion.

[sblock=Actions]Free: 5' step to W16.
Move: draw dagger
Standard: attack enemy 4[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 14, 2010)

Unable to see anything, Aradra pulls out a sunrod with is free hand.  He smacks it hard against his leg, and a brilliant light starts shinning out, illuminating the bugs.


[sblock=actions]
Move: Draw sunrod
Standard Ignite sunrod
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 14, 2010)

Elros will advance to the centipede and attack it with his longsword, hitting it had with the blade.

[sblock=actions]
move to centipede 3
attack it[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 12/12
AC: 14, Touch 14, Flat Footed 10
Initiative: +4
CMB: +3
CMD: 17
Fort: +3
Ref: +4
Will +0, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects
Speed 30'

Longbow (ranged): +5 = +1(BAB) + 4 (Stat) (1d8)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +3 = +1(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2


Immune to Sleep spells
Low-Light Vision
Perception +2[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


it is a crit. Roll the extra damage.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


done, and the dice seem to like me today.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Dec 15, 2010)

Chaucer feels a pain in his leg, and as he shifts his weight, he feels... heavier almost.  He shakes his head, trying not to get distracted, and drops his bow as he pulls out his longsword.  He notices another centipede close by and hopes that he is not soon double teamed.  He mutters as he swings the sword down at the centipede, If I am overcome by giant worms, I won't ever hear the end of it in the afterlife.  No, foul... bug things, you will not overcome the great Chaucer Tarsi, like Godall the Bugslayer before me, I shall spill your insides and make them your outsides!  Fear me you creepy crawly, or I shall end you!  He glances down to find his sword blade buried in the insect that stung him, and a shocked expression came over his face.  Apparently, I should monologue more while fighting, I think it helps my aim.  He jokes to Kilkin as he laughs and looks for the next victim of his new found battle prowess.

[sblock=Actions]Free - Drop Bow
Swift - Arcane Strike
Move - Draw Sword
Standard - Attack (and hit for once, woohoo... that actually makes up for the crappy fort save roll)

OOC Rules question - what will a point of dex damage do (aside from making my to hit and ac drop) and how do I heal it.  Also, should that be posted to the wiki, or just taken into account during rolls and such?

Last thing, damage should be with a +4 as Chaucer is using two hands on his longsword, so damage total should be 11, my bad[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 15, 2010)

*OOC:*


All creatures are either dead or dying. There is no other obvious way out of the room other than the way you used to get in.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 16, 2010)

Kanli's golden eyes glow brighter for a moment, as he scans the room.

"There must be more than the frogs' farm here. It is that effervescence of the soul they drink that I seek."

[sblock=ooc]
Cast Detect Magic, start scanning.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Dec 16, 2010)

Kilkin picks up the dagger he threw. He walks from centipede to centipede, thrusting it voilently into each ones head several times. He then wipes the dagger clean, mumbling something about "damneable bugs" and "teach you to treat folks like that".

Kilkin then looks around the room, mystified by it's utter lack of interresting features. He lets Kanli casts his spell while carefully examining the room for clues.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2010)

Kanli's magical sight shows him a small vertical line on the north wall.

Kilkin isn't able to find anything.









*OOC:*


Anyone else searching, listening, etc. ?


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 16, 2010)

Aradra raises the sunrod high, looking to see if anything is out of place.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Dec 16, 2010)

Chaucer stoops to inspect his leg, and sees a tiny pinprick on his leg.  Around that pinprick, it was already getting red, infection, or something must be setting in.  Poison? he says to himself, then he looks up and says, Does anyone know anything about these little buggies?  Are the poisonous or what?

After asking, while waiting for a reply he takes a moment to expect his handiwork, muttering something about, _The Great Chaucer's story begins in a dank room surrounded by giant poison spitting worms, and he Chaucer stood to face all ten of them to protect his companions!_  He laughs to himself, and then looks up and sees everyone walking around the room.  He gets up and moves a little slower than usual and begins to look around the room as well.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 16, 2010)

nothingpoetic said:


> Chaucer stoops to inspect his leg, and sees a tiny pinprick on his leg.  Around that pinprick, it was already getting red, infection, or something must be setting in.  Poison? he says to himself, then he looks up and says, Does anyone know anything about these little buggies?  Are the poisonous or what?




Aradra looks at the wound carefully, then moves over to investigate the bugs further.  Pulling a dagger out, he starts carving up the bug, looking for anything that could cause an infection like that

[sblock=Nature]Flavor for the nature check.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2010)

Aradra identifies the bugs a some sort of centipedes. This vermin is known for a poison that at higher doses can paralyze their prey.

Chaucer finds a hidden trigger in the bas relief, near the line Kanli saw.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Aradra identifies the bugs a some sort of centipedes. This vermin is known for a poison that at higher doses can paralyze their prey.
> .




Finding the sac of poison, Aradra turns to Chaucer and says "They are in fact poisonous. It is one that can paralyze you if you are not careful. However, as you are still able to walk, you should be fine for now. "

[sblock=Chaucer]

Ability Scores - Pathfinder_OGC

If it is just damage, it will heal over time.
[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Dec 17, 2010)

Chaucer breathes a long sigh of relief.  Thank you Aradra, for reassuring me that outside of an frustrating case of deadleg, I will be fine.  He turns to the bas relief on the far wall and says, And more good news...  He finds a trigger in the painting and hits it.  I think we should be able to continue on our journey.

[sblock=Aradra]Appreciate the link, so I don't take any negatives to my stuff until I suffer another point of damage.  Good to know!  Thanks for the help again.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2010)

Aradra stands up, and walkis in front of Chaucer, Kanli and Kilkin.

"And you guys are in the back for now.  You have been lucky so far.  "


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 19, 2010)

Kanli nods. "Indeed," he replies to Aradra.

"Most of my shadow fairies have abandoned me to this crack, wishing to lap at its effervescence," he continues, indicating the fine seam. "I must rely on my invisible blood warblers to keep me safe, and they are a lazy lot of drunkards."

He steps back. "Do lead, Aradra. I thank you for your consideration."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 20, 2010)

A secret door opens after Chaucer hits the trigger:

This room is eerily quiet, save for an occasional, faint drip, as of blood falling into a pool. Several walls are covered with faded murals of bloody sacrifices, and dusty, tattered curtains hang in places. Carved frescoes run along the walls near the ceiling. A stone altar, splattered with stains, stands in the middle, near the far wall. A large, bowlshaped depression is carved in the altar’s center.
The air shimmers, and a spectral shape appears next to the altar. It is a pale, slender woman with black hair, naked save for the blood that coats her. A dark holy symbol hangs from her neck.
"You are in the temple of our Lady of Blood," she says. "Have you met the high priest, servant of the Blood Goddess? Kneel and pay your respects, for you are on holy ground."


----------



## Lughart (Dec 20, 2010)

Kilkin drops to his knees. "We do not seek to despoil your temple, holy one. We come simply to save an innocent. The one calling himself your servant is an impostor, and an enemy of us both. He serves another, or so he told us, and simply uses your temples powers to further his own ends. He does not care about the crimes comitted to your followers. Please allow us to defeat him, for our sake and yours. There is very little time."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 20, 2010)

*OOC:*


great post and great roll. Just will wait to give the others a chance to say something, too.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 20, 2010)

Aradra kneels as well, with his head low to the ground. Not saying anything, he waits for the rest of the party to act.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 21, 2010)

Kanli kneels deferentially to the bloodied phantom, and adds simply, "Let us know your wish."


----------



## nothingpoetic (Dec 21, 2010)

Chaucer kneels along with the others, as the others finish their statements Chaucer bites his tongue.  Resisting the temptation to wane on the history of the betrayal, or the moral discrepancy they currently found themselves in.  Instead, he simply kept his eyes on the floor and hoped simply his frustration would go unnoticed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2010)

"But… he knew the sacred words and rites. I gave him the power of the temple!" The spirit says confused, pausing as in deep thought...









*OOC:*


Two more successes against DC 15 with bluff, diplomacy or sense motive and you won the complex skill check (I counted Kanli's roll as another siccess as I forgot to post the rules and the DC before). Don't try intimidate!


----------



## nothingpoetic (Dec 21, 2010)

Chaucer hears confusion in the spirits voice and looks up.  Malady, no offense to your wisdom or understanding, but you are not alone in this state of betrayal.  Nolandor Frasti betrayed his deity not once, not twice, but three times as he slowly fell deeper and deeper into his pursuit of power.  Your high priest simply has done his research, and knew the words to say, but the heart was far from the words that were spoken. 

He hesitates, as if trying to make a decision before sighing and then nodding, looks back up into the eyes of the spirit.  I come to you now with truth.  Though I will not worship you with my life, I will serve you in this endeavor, to rid your temple of this vile fiend!  In this we can become allies, and once that is done, We will not return with harm for this place.  Chaucer continues staring at the spirit as she mulled the words over.


----------



## nfred (Dec 21, 2010)

Brenic kneels down beside the others bowing his head in a sign of reverence and respect to this powerful being in front of him. Brenic looks up as if to say something, but then thinks better of it. He places his hand on Chaucer's shoulder to show his support and encouragement.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 24, 2010)

Kanli considers a moment. "The sacred words and rites? They are yours to know. The power you bestow, it is yours to give and yours to take! Come, tell us, how shall we worship your Blood Goddess? What shall we say to you and to Her?"

With a grin, Kanli adds, "Surely completion of the Blood Goddess's will is more important that whichever hand carries it out."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 25, 2010)

The spirit lets out a cry of frustration. "I am grown weak through neglect! For such a one to convince me that he served the Mistress…bah. You — even though I do not believe you are servants of the Blood Goddess either, I ask you to strike him down.
I would go myself, but I cannot leave this room. I can, though, remove his magic barrier. Go, slay this creature and I will overlook your trespass here. I will even grant you the Lady’s treasure, that you may use it against the false one." She holds a hand toward the altar. "And I will grant you a measure of her power." She waves a hand, and you are momentarily washed with blood — then the blood vanishes, and you feel restored.









*OOC:*


All HP and spell / abilities are restored.







A small compartment of the altar opens, revealing a rod on a blood-red cushion.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 28, 2010)

Kanli's eyes widen as the rod is presented, and he jumps across the room like a puppy.

"You are too kind! Your generosity is limitless! I humbly thank you, servant of Her Sanguine Majesty!"

Kanli grabs the rod.


----------



## Lughart (Dec 31, 2010)

"Thank you for seeing it our way." Kilkin stands up, then bows humbly before the guardian. He then urges the group to get moving, but takes care not to go in the front again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2010)

InVinoVeritas said:


> ...
> 
> Kanli grabs the rod.




"The activation word is 'Sanguine'. Use it well to overcome your obstacles and enemies, but take care, with my dwindling power, I don't know how many charges are left!"









*OOC:*


Anyone casting spells/ using abilities in preparation of the big fight?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 31, 2010)

The air shimmers in front of Kanli, a crackling blue forming a transparent disc which immediately fades. 

"Come, let us show what horror befalls traitors!"









*OOC:*


Casting Shield, wielding the rod.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Dec 31, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry folks, I am traveling this week and should be back online Monday.  Until then it is really hit or miss, so if I am holding things up, just go on without me, I will catch up when I get back.[/sblock]

As the gifts are bestowed, Chaucer simply bows his head.  As the group begins to move back toward the inevitable, the force walls, and the battle that will surely ensue after, Chaucer stops before they arrive.  He bows his head and softly sings Another, Twice, and more to see, confusion and an image of me  Next to him appears an image that looks identical to the real Chaucer, who mirrors his exact movements.  

Upping my odds of survival  He jokes in response to some questioning gazes from his allies.

[sblock=actions]Casting Silent Image, formed as a replica of Chaucer.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 31, 2010)

Kanli grins. "Good, Chaucer! I am glad you brought your friend, we'll need all the help we can get!"


----------



## Lughart (Dec 31, 2010)

Knowing no defensive spells whatsoever, Kilkin draws a javelin and hopes it'll be enough.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 31, 2010)

Aradra will prepare his bow, and get ready to kill this traitor

[sblock=Posting]
I currently do not have internet at the new apartment, so posting will be vary random.  just an fyi.  NPC me as needed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 4, 2011)

*GM:*  All: Will have access to my map data tomorrow. Expect a big update then.

Anyone knows where Gandlafmithrandir is?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 5, 2011)

[sblock=long explanation of where I am and some other stuff about my posting rate and some stuff about the meaning of life... just kidding! the stuff about where I am is actual though, and what I'm doing]yes, back at school (not right now, though) and turns out I know more about computers and network than our schools it guy (who happens to be my grandmothers cousin) so the fact that he comes to me for help constantly in setting up the new school email and individual networks on the server for the students is rather time consuming, but I will try to keep up with this thread through the boss fight, the nice thing about being so vital to the school is that I can take a minute after fixing whatever problem to post once in a while, so around 11:00 ish (assuming the school network lets me on, I may need to go in on his admin account and let myself in but it'll be fine) and then after school as usual shall be my posting times, not usually on weekends, though.[/sblock]

Elros will draw his bow and prepare to enter the room


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2011)

Room 3 (again)

*Surprise round* 0

The hooded man is still at work. The women are moving now, but they are not conscious — they appear to be trapped in torturous dreams. They shift and moan in their manacles, faces contorted in pain. The dark priest holds the gold bowl of blood over the woman on the slab, chanting loudly in his papery voice. A reddish glow comes from the bowl.

The hooded cleric stutters to a stop and takes a step backward as the force feel drops between you.
"How did…?" he stammers. At that moment the women’s eyes blink open, and they gaze around in confusion. The woman on the slab has wide blue eyes which look to you.
"Help me!" she cries, and struggles against her bonds.
The monstrous cleric snarls and hunches over his bowl of blood.
"You have only delayed me. I will finish my work."


[sblock=ooc]



[sblock=Initiative]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2801320/

[/sblock]


[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 11/11
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin 7/7

Centipede 1: 
Centipede 2: 
Centipede 3: 
Dark Cleric: 


[/sblock][/sblock]
The heroes get a surprise round! Include an initiative roll with your surprise action post.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 6, 2011)

Aradra takes an arrow out of his quiver, and aims it carefully at the Cleric.  Trying to aim well, he pulls back and fires.

EDIT: Why cant the 20 have been the attack...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 6, 2011)

Elros draws his bow and takes a shot a the evil cultist, his arrow hitting the cultist hard.

Dice must love me today, two natural twenties!

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 12/12
AC: 14, Touch 14, Flat Footed 10
Initiative: +4
CMB: +3
CMD: 17
Fort: +3
Ref: +4
Will +0, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects
Speed 30'

Longbow (ranged): +5 = +1(BAB) + 4 (Stat) (1d8)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk  and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +3 = +1(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2


Immune to Sleep spells
Low-Light Vision
Perception +2

link to full sheet[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2011)

Roll your extra critical damage (2d8 I think)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 6, 2011)

done and that's more like the dice roller


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 6, 2011)

"Good," Kanli replies, pointing the rod at the being. "I'll finish Her _Sanguine_ Majesty's work!"


----------



## Lughart (Jan 6, 2011)

Kilkin keeps back, focusing his attention on the priest and channeling it into his weapon.

[sblock=actions]Standard: casting true strike[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jan 7, 2011)

Chaucer takes a step in the direction of his image, while the image does the same towards him.  With bows raised, as they cross, he fires, aiming to penetrate the shadows under the cowl of the priests robe.

You shall not torture these souls any longer, because we are here to cast you into the abyss!

[sblock=Actions]Changing places with my silent image as a move action.
Swift Action, using Arcane Strike
Standard Action - Firing at the priest.

Not sure if I need to roll a concentration check to keep up my image, just let me know if and when I do lol.

Forgot to add in another +1 to hit for PBS.. so instead of a 6 it should be a 7, which means I just missed a little better than before... curses.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> "Good," Kanli replies, pointing the rod at the being. "I'll finish Her _Sanguine_ Majesty's work!"












*OOC:*


sorry for not being clear. You need to touch the target to use the rod. In combat this means a successful touch attack.















*OOC:*


nothingpoetic: Concentrating on a spell with the concentration duration is a standard action each round. You cannot do this and your attack in the same round.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 7, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> done and that's more like the dice roller




OCC: Bows are 20/x3.  When your crit, it deals a total of 3d8, instead of 2d8.  You get one more d8 to roll.

WD: Start of next round?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 7, 2011)

ah yes, I'll do that momentarily... and I have point blank shot, so +1 to the first die

total 10 damage (5+1 for the first die, 1 from the second, 3 from the third)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 7, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> sorry for not being clear. You need to touch the target to use the rod. In combat this means a successful touch attack.











*OOC:*


Yeah, well... Kanli didn't ask...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> ...
> 
> WD: Start of next round?



ooc: Waiting for an answer from nothingpoetic until tomorrow, than I will post a re-cap.
*But* character with initiative above 17 can / should post their actions for the first regular round.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 8, 2011)

Elros will take another shot at the priest


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jan 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Well who knew... lol.  Then I will drop the silent image and fire, even if I miss epically lol.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 9, 2011)

Quickly redrawing an arrow, Aradra takes aim and shoots the cleric again


----------



## Lughart (Jan 9, 2011)

Aided by the divination, Kilkin throws his javelin at the priest.


----------



## nfred (Jan 10, 2011)

Brenic will step forward a attack the priest.
 ooc: sorry for the slow posting. i went home for the holidays and had scare internet connection.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 10, 2011)

Room 3

*Surprise round* 0

The hooded man is still at work. The women are moving now, but they are not conscious — they appear to be trapped in torturous dreams. They shift and moan in their manacles, faces contorted in pain. The dark priest holds the gold bowl of blood over the woman on the slab, chanting loudly in his papery voice. A reddish glow comes from the bowl.

The hooded cleric stutters to a stop and takes a step backward as the force feel drops between you.
"How did…?" he stammers. At that moment the women’s eyes blink open, and they gaze around in confusion. The woman on the slab has wide blue eyes which look to you.
"Help me!" she cries, and struggles against her bonds.
The monstrous cleric snarls and hunches over his bowl of blood.
"You have only delayed me. I will finish my work."

---

Aradra takes an arrow out of his quiver, and aims it carefully at the Cleric.  Trying to aim well, he pulls back and fires. The arrow flies true, but just gets absorbed in the crawling mass that is the creatures skin.
Elros draws his bow and takes a shot a the evil cultist, too, his arrow hitting the cultist hard, but not as hard a normal being would have suffered.
Kilkin keeps back, focusing his attention on the priest and channeling it into his weapon.
Chaucer takes a step in the direction of his image, while the image does  the same towards him.  With bows raised, as they cross, he fires,  aiming to penetrate the shadows under the cowl of the priests robe, but misses.
You shall not torture these souls any longer, because we are here to cast you into the abyss!
"Good," Kanli replies, charging and touching the rod at the being. "I'll finish Her _Sanguine_ Majesty's work!"
The priest body dissolves in stinking blood, but some of his insects swarm away, infecting the amphibian guards.
With one voice they speak: "You cannot destroy me that easily!"
Brenic quickly charges forward and hits one of the 'infected' creatures.

[sblock=ooc]

Priest Fortitude save (DC 19) (1d20+3=18)

Dissolution Damage (12d6=41) (This charge was part of the group treasure)

[sblock=Initiative]

[/sblock]


[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 11/11
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin 7/7

Amphibian 1: -5
Amphibian 2: 
Amphibian 3: 
Dark Cleric: dead ???


[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes turn. Please repost your actions for the first regular round because of the massive changes (you keep your rolls)


----------



## Lughart (Jan 10, 2011)

Directing his divination to the priests minions, Kilkin throws his javelin at one of the posessed frogmen.

[sblock=actons]Move: move to V31.
Standard: throw javelin at enemy 2, aided by true strike.

Keeping previous rolls gives me a 39 to hit and 9 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 10, 2011)

Aradra had already had a bead on the cleric when Kanli ran past him and touched him with the rod.  Seeing the actions, the ranger shifts his aim, and instead targets one of these...things in the back

[sblock=target]
Attacking Q27.  Still, I doubt a 10 will hit, unless all his AC comes from DEX.
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 10, 2011)

Elros shoots at one of the frogmen and misses his shot


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 11, 2011)

Kanli stares in wonderment at the rod. *"I LIKE IT!"*

(OOC: what happened to the golden bowl of blood?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

Tanks IVV! I knew I missed something.

The golden bowl with the blood clattered to the ground, the magically altered blood spreading through the room...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 12, 2011)

Watching the spreading pool with interest, Kanli observes, "The blood of my daughters! It needs something... Yes! A garnish of Golden Mushroom!"

He places the rod in his belt, rubs his hands together, utters something guttural and sepulchral, and slams his hands down into the pool of blood. A disconcerting filamentous network expands from his hands hungrily into the blood.

[sblock=OOC]
Sheathe the rod, cast Chill Touch and disgorge the spell's negative energy into the blood.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

*GM:*  Still waiting for Chaucer's and Brenic's actions.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jan 14, 2011)

Chaucer gapes in confusion at the space where an enemy stood previously, and now only tendrils of scent and a few bugs flittered from view.  He pushes forward to look at the space where the priest was standing when he hears the insects making noise.  He pulls an arrow and fires it quickly, hardly focusing on the arrow, but rather trying to continue to put into words what he just saw...

[sblock=Actions]Move to V30
Attack one of the bugs not being attacked by Brenic[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Waiting one last day for Brenic, as Chaucer's action also depends on his.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2011)

Room 3

*Round* 1

Directing his divination to the priests minions, Kilkin throws his javelin at one of the possessed frogmen, impaling it, but the swarm still holds him up.
Aradra had already had a bead on the cleric when Kanli ran past him and  touched him with the rod.  Seeing the actions, the ranger shifts his  aim, and instead targets one of these...things in the back, but he misses.
Elros shoots at one of the frogmen and misses his shot
Watching the spreading pool with interest, Kanli observes, "The blood of my daughters! It needs something... Yes! A garnish of Golden Mushroom!"
 He places the rod in his belt, rubs his hands together, utters something  guttural and sepulchral, and slams his hands down into the pool of  blood. A disconcerting filamentous network expands from his hands  hungrily into the blood, but has no other obvious effect.
Chaucer gapes in confusion at the space where an enemy stood previously,  and now only tendrils of scent and a few bugs flittered from view.  He  pushes forward to look at the space where the priest was standing when  he hears the insects making noise.  He pulls an arrow and fires it  quickly, hardly focusing on the arrow, but rather trying to continue to  put into words what he just saw... missing to no surprise.
Brenic seems to be paralyzed by shock.
One amphibian (1) attacks unmoving Brenic, but still manages to miss the unmoving target.
One other (2) charges Kilkin and impales the hal-elf sorcerer. Dying, his blood mingles with the blood on the floor.
The last (3) manages to stab Kanli despite his magical protection.

[sblock=ooc]
Chaucer attack (1d20+4=5, 1d8+2=4)
A1 attack (1d20+5=6, 1d6+4=5)
A2 charge (1d20+7=13, 1d6+4=10)
A3 attack (1d20+5=23, 1d6+4=5)

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 6/11, shield
Brenic 10/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin -3/7

Amphibian 1: -5
Amphibian 2: -4
Amphibian 3: 
Dark Cleric: dead ???


[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes turn. Need a stabilization roll for Kilkin.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 18, 2011)

OOC: Spellcasting be damned, if Kilkin survives this adventure I'm investing in some armor.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Aradra runs into the room and sees Kilkin again bleeding on the floor
"Chaucer!" he yells, hoping that the man had another one of those potions to use.  He aims at the creature who dropped Kilkin, but fails to hit anything again.  

[sblock=VENGEANCE]
Attacking U31.
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 18, 2011)

"Will you please be patient!" Kanli bellows. He pulls his axe from his back and swings!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 19, 2011)

Elros shoots at the same frog man, making a point to stay out of the blood


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jan 20, 2011)

Chaucer watches as his arrow flies off the mark yet again, cursing under his breath.  He feels someone move past him, and sees a flash of movement only to turn and see Kilkin impaled by the amphibious creature.  Chaucer wasting no time, drops his bow, grabs his ally under the shoulders and begins to drag him clear of combat.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


We may need to NPC Brenic. [MENTION=95532]nfred[/MENTION] hasn't posted for two weeks.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I will chat with him and see if I can't get him back...


----------



## nfred (Jan 25, 2011)

After seeing all this happening, Brenic will attack creature 1. He yells as he throws an upper cut followed by a quick jab to the gut.

ooc:i really sorry guys. I stated a new semester and it has been busy. I will keep up on it now. Sorry again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2011)

Room 3

*Round* 2

Aradra runs into the room and sees Kilkin again bleeding on the floor
"Chaucer!" he yells, hoping that the man had another one of those  potions to use.  He aims at the creature who dropped Kilkin, but fails  to hit anything again.
"Will you please be patient!" Kanli bellows. He pulls his axe from his back and swings, but only cuts the air.
Elros shoots at the same frog man, making a point to stay out of the blood, but the arrow is just absorbed in the wriggling mass.
Chaucer watches as his arrow flies off the mark yet again, cursing under  his breath.  He feels someone move past him, and sees a flash of  movement only to turn and see Kilkin impaled by the amphibious creature.   Chaucer wasting no time, drops his bow, grabs his ally under the  shoulders and begins to drag him clear of combat.
After seeing all this happening, Brenic yells  as he throws an upper cut followed by a quick jab to the gut. That proofs to be enough the fell the creature in front of him. As it falls, the blood dissolves it's remaining insects like an acid.
The 'possessed' amphibians strike back. Aradra is able to dodge a stab, but Brenic nearly falls as the spear impales his leg. His blood mingles with the blood on the floor...


[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2845532/A2 AoO (1d20+6=10, 1d6+6=9)

A2 Attack / A3 attack (1d20+6=14, 1d6+6=10, 1d20+6=18, 1d6+6=8)

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 6/11, shield
Brenic 2/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin -3/7

Amphibian 1: dead
Amphibian 2: -4
Amphibian 3: 
Dark Cleric: dead ???


[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes turn. Need a stabilization roll for Kilkin.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 26, 2011)

"All this blood just going to waste!" Kanli bellows. "Why can't we just gather it up and drink it or something?"

He shakes his head as he turns to the amphibian next to him. "If you could have just served the Blood Goddess like you said you would, this wouldn't have come to this! Return to the Granite Hierophant, cur!" He swings mightily.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 26, 2011)

Elros will shoot at the remaining amphibian


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 26, 2011)

Aradra steps back between Kanli and Brenic, and shoots at the guy that had swung at him.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jan 26, 2011)

Chaucer drags Kilkin's unconscious body into the hallway, putting the protection of the stone wall between himself and the possessed insects of unusual size.  Once around the corner, he moves to the wound that blood is seeping from.  He tears a patch of his shirt off, and presses it to the wound.  Mistiano, as always, I should have paid more attention to you,  the many times you stitched me up when I tripped over my own two feet, shame it hurt so bad, or I would have concentrated better... Come on Kilkin, hold on!

[sblock=Actions]Action - Skill - First Aid

OOC - BAZINGA!  About time I rolled something remotely well!  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*




GandalfMithrandir said:


> Elros will shoot at the remaining amphibian




You should have realized know that the possessed amphibians have a resistance against some attacks (arrows) but not others (fist). But maybe the blood is useful... you work for a Blood Goddess right now...


----------



## Lughart (Jan 26, 2011)

OOC: So the first aid was successful, right? No need for a stabilization roll?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

Lughart said:


> OOC: So the first aid was successful, right? No need for a stabilization roll?












*OOC:*


Yes, it was successful. No need to roll a stabilization check.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


crap I forgot about that, may I switch to my longsword? the attack would be at +3 instead of +5 and the damage would stay the same, so the attack roll would be 15 instead of 16 and the damage would be 7 instead of 6 (STR 14)


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 26, 2011)

OCC: declared my attack already, ill act like its new info.  Also Rolled attack on other post

Edit: will be unavailable till Sunday.  If we have another round of combat finishing up, just have me move and shoot an enemy


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

*GM:*  


GandalfMithrandir said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> crap I forgot about that, may I switch to my longsword? the attack would be at +3 instead of +5 and the damage would stay the same, so the attack roll would be 15 instead of 16 and the damage would be 7 instead of 6 (STR 14)



Ok, change accepted.



jackslate45 said:


> OCC: declared my attack already, ill act like its new info.  Also Rolled attack on other post
> 
> Edit: will be unavailable till Sunday.  If we have another round of combat finishing up, just have me move and shoot an enemy



Understood.

@nfred: I will update in 24hrs at the latest.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 28, 2011)

Room 3

*Round* 3

"All this blood just going to waste!" Kanli bellows. "Why can't we just gather it up and drink it or something?"
He shakes his head as he turns to the amphibian next to him. "If  you could have just served the Blood Goddess like you said you would,  this wouldn't have come to this! Return to the Granite Hierophant, cur!" He swings mightily and misses widely.
Elros switches weapons, but his sword is barely more effective that his arrows.
Aradra steps back between Kanli and Brenic, and shoots at the guy that had swung at him.
Chaucer drags Kilkin's unconscious body into the hallway, putting the  protection of the stone wall between himself and the possessed insects  of unusual size.  Once around the corner, he moves to the wound that  blood is seeping from.  He tears a patch of his shirt off, and presses  it to the wound.  Mistiano, as always, I  should have paid more attention to you,  the many times you stitched me  up when I tripped over my own two feet, shame it hurt so bad, or I would  have concentrated better... Come on Kilkin, hold on!
Kilkin is stable.
Brenic ???
The amphibians clumsily miss the heroes.

[sblock=ooc]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2856612/

A2 Attack / A3 attack (1d20+6=7, 1d6+6=11, 1d20+6=10, 1d6+6=10)

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 6/11, shield
Brenic 2/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin -3/7, stable

Amphibian 1: dead
Amphibian 2: -10
Amphibian 3: 
Dark Cleric: dead ???


[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes' turn.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jan 28, 2011)

Chaucer notices the blood slowing from Kilkin's wound.  Leaving the makeshift bandage in place, Chaucer stands up.  With blood pumping in his ears, the sounds of battle seem to intensify.  He looks and sees Kilkin, lying in a pool of his own blood.  He sees Kanli and Brenic bleeding as well.  His righteous anger grows and he steps into the room and draws his longsword and brings it down in a high arc.  The tip of the blade is dragged across the floor creating a shower of sparks in its wake.  You may either run away now, or die the death of an insignificant creature, crushed under our boot.  It is your choice, but stay, and you will die.

[sblock=Actions] Move Action - Draw weapon and move to V29
Standard Action - Intimidate the bugs..

OOC - Free Action - Apparently being a total Lame - O... I hate this dice roller lol[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Updated above round summary. Please continue posting.

BTW, Chaucer not only scrapes his sword on the floor, but through the blood as well. The creatures seem to have much more respect for the blade now...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 31, 2011)

Elros will attack the creature again

critical hit, if a 16 hits, then I did a total of 15 damage

nothingpoetic: I find if I make a sacrifice of a hundred cows it appeases the dice gods enough to grant me a critical hit, which I must do fairly often, two crits for me in this thread, this combat, actually.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 1, 2011)

Kanli sighs. "Fine, we'll see about this." 

A thought dawns on him. "I must remember my good friend Zitteaux! Frogs are best served with a garnish of Golden Mushroom!"

He takes a step back, drops his axe in the blood, grabs the golden bowl, scoops up some blood and coats his hands in it. Chanting, he extends his dripping hands, and the small gold-colored filaments sprout anew.

"Come and see what the Red Hand Society does with frogs!"

[sblock=actions]
5' step NW, drop axe, coat hands in blood (move action), cast Chill Touch.

Touch any frog that comes near.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 1, 2011)

Aradra will also take a shot at any monster still remaining.


----------



## nfred (Feb 2, 2011)

Brenic lets out a cry after taking a hit. He gentle rubs his wound and pauses to see the blood on his hand. Enraged he turns and runs at the nearest creature and takes a swing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 2, 2011)

Room 3

*Round* 4
Chaucer notices the blood slowing from Kilkin's wound.  Leaving the  makeshift bandage in place, Chaucer stands up.  With blood pumping in  his ears, the sounds of battle seem to intensify.  He looks and sees  Kilkin, lying in a pool of his own blood.  He sees Kanli and Brenic  bleeding as well.  His righteous anger grows and he steps into the room  and draws his longsword and brings it down in a high arc.  The tip of  the blade is dragged across the floor creating a shower of sparks in its  wake.  You may either run away now, or die  the death of an insignificant creature, crushed under our boot.  It is  your choice, but stay, and you will die.
Elros attacks and kills his enemy, it's head rolling from the shoulder and the insects burned away from the contact with the floor.
Kanli sighs. "Fine, we'll see about this." 
 A thought dawns on him. "I must remember my good friend Zitteaux! Frogs are best served with a garnish of Golden Mushroom!"
 He takes a step back, drops his axe in the blood, grabs the golden bowl,  scoops up some blood and coats his hands in it. Chanting, he extends  his dripping hands, and the small gold-colored filaments sprout anew.
"Come and see what the Red Hand Society does with frogs!"
Aradra will also take a shot at any monster still remaining.
Brenic lets out a cry after taking a hit. He gentle rubs his wound and  pauses to see the blood on his hand. Enraged he turns and runs at the  nearest creature and takes a swing.
The amphibian misses Brenic as it attacks back.

[sblock=ooc]
amphibian attack (1d20+6=9, 1d6+6=10)

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 6/11, shield
Brenic 2/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin -3/7, stable

Amphibian 1: dead
Amphibian 2: dead
Amphibian 3: -4
Dark Cleric: dead ???


[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes' turn.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 2, 2011)

Elros will attack the remaining creature, putting the tip of his sword in the blood before attacking


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 3, 2011)

"Oh," Kanli says, looking around. "It appears you must receive the Golden Mushroom!"

Kanli travels up and behind everyone (ne->e->e) to touch the last remaining amphibian.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 9, 2011)

*GM:*  
[MENTION=63112]nothingpoetic[/MENTION],[MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION], [MENTION=95532]nfred[/MENTION]

I still need actions for Chaucer, Aradra and Brenic.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 9, 2011)

Aradra will take aim and fire at the standing creature, hoping to finish it off


----------



## nothingpoetic (Feb 9, 2011)

Chaucer notes the sole remaining creature standing, and moves towards it with his sword raised.  I gave you a chance to leave, but now, you will die.  Not quite squashed, but sliced and diced seems a crappy way to die as well, don't you think?  Chaucer says mockingly.  He takes one more step and sweeps his longsword down towards this giant bug.

[sblock=OOC]Whoops, my fault, thought I already had my action...

Actions:  Move - Move to Bug
Standard - Attack Bug
Free Action - Laugh at its guts... or cry at my roll, we will see

So its the crying one... I don't even know why I try lol[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2011)

*GM:*  
I will wait one last day for @nfred

Update tomorrow.


----------



## nfred (Feb 10, 2011)

Brenic sees his friends attack and feeling that their effort is enough, Brenic will move into the corner and drop into a defensive stance. He looks around the room waiting for something else to happen. He glances at Chaucer and smirks as he tries to communicate with these beasts.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

Room 3

*Round* 5

Elros attacks the remaining creature, putting the tip of his sword in the blood before attacking, but misses
"Oh," Kanli says, looking around. "It appears you must receive the Golden Mushroom!"
Kanli travels up and behind everyone to touch the last remaining amphibian, but fails to connect.
Aradra takes aim and fires at the standing creature, but the shot is totally absorbed by the vermin swarming him.
Chaucer notes the sole remaining creature standing, and moves towards it with his sword raised.  "I  gave you a chance to leave, but now, you will die.  Not quite squashed,  but sliced and diced seems a crappy way to die as well, don't you  think?"  Chaucer says mockingly.  He takes one more step and sweeps his longsword down towards this thing, but slices only air..
Brenic sees his friends attack and feeling that their effort is enough,  Brenic will move into the corner and drop into a defensive stance. He  looks around the room waiting for something else to happen. He glances  at Chaucer and smirks as he tries to communicate with these beasts.
The creature attacks back, but narrowly misses the arcane duelist.


[sblock=ooc]
InVinoVeritas, you needed only to move ne, e to stand next to the amphibian. 

amphibian attack vs chaucer (1d20+6=15, 1d6+6=11)

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 7/7
Kanli 6/11, shield
Brenic 2/10
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin -3/7, stable

Amphibian 1: dead
Amphibian 2: dead
Amphibian 3: -4
Dark Cleric: dead ???


[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes' turn.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 11, 2011)

Elros will once again take a swing at the creature.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 12, 2011)

"Come now, this is only a garnishing sauce. I'm not slicing you into pieces," Kanli cajoles as he attempts to touch the amphibian again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 14, 2011)

*GM:*  [MENTION=63112]nothingpoetic[/MENTION] , [MENTION=95532]nfred[/MENTION] , [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION]

I still need actions for your characters.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 15, 2011)

Aradra will take shot at the creature.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Feb 15, 2011)

Chaucer frustrated at his miss lifts his sword over his head and brings it down with a grunt.


----------



## nfred (Feb 16, 2011)

Brenic will continue to stay on guard. He looks around to see what will happen next. He wipes his brow and moves his foot a few inches back lowering his core into a more defensible position.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

Room 3

*Round* 6

Elros tries once again take a swing at the creature, but there is no room to reach the creature.
"Come now, this is only a garnishing sauce. I'm not slicing you into pieces," Kanli cajoles as he attempts to touch the amphibian again.
Aradra takes a shot at the creature. A solid hit, but the insects absorb most of the hit.
Chaucer frustrated at his miss lifts his sword over his head and brings it down with a grunt for another miss.
Brenic will continue to stay on guard. He looks around to see what will  happen next. He wipes his brow and moves his foot a few inches back  lowering his core into a more defensible position.

The amphibian attacks the bard wielding the bloody sword again, his spear piercing his stomach. Chaucer barely is able to remain standing.

[sblock=ooc]

amphibian attack vs chaucer (1d20+6=24, 1d6+6=7)

no movements. We will keep the map from last round.

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Chaucer 0/7, staggered, disabled
Kanli 6/11, shield spell
Brenic 2/10, full defense
Elros 12/12
Arada 12/12
Kilkin -3/7, stable, prone, unconscious

Amphibian 1: dead
Amphibian 2: dead
Amphibian 3: -6
Dark Cleric: dead ???

[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes' turn.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Feb 16, 2011)

As Chaucer swings, he prepares to dodge the blow that is coming.  He got frustrated, missing these squirmy villians by mere inches, so he brought his sword up above his head to destroy this beast.  The minute he swung he knew it was a mistake as the amphibian saw it side stepped it, and had a free shot at his midsection.  

Pain filled Chaucer's senses as he looked down and saw the spear being yanked out of his stomach.  He was bleeding, but it could have been worse.  He backed away from the fight a few feet, before falling into a sitting position.  His sword clattered to the ground beside him as he put a hand to his stomach and pushed.  A little longer Mistiano, I need a little longer to avenge you my love.

[sblock=actions]Move action - moved away from the pointy stick!  I don't know which guy I am on the map, but move me back 15 feet (can only move half speed) toward the middle of the room.  
Free action - OW!
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Chaucer is the blond one (V28).
Moving that far away will draw an AoO. And you can't withdraw, because Withdraw is a full-round action.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 16, 2011)

I will take his spot and try (again) to whack the thing with my sword after dipping it in the blood and all that


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 17, 2011)

Aradra will also take a shot at this creature.  Hoping that It will finally die.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 17, 2011)

Kanli reaches out yet again, in as comforting a nature as possible. 

"My hands..." he mumbles. "Why are they at the end of my arms? They should be giving the frog a massage!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2011)

Elros' bloodied blade is able to cleave through the creature. The insects swarm again, trying to form a new shape in the middle of the room, but bloody tentacles rise from the ground and burn them to nothingness with their touch. A heartbeat later, all enchanted blood has vanished from the room, only the heroes, hostages and the golden bowl on the floor remain.

[sblock=Kanli]
Kanli has the 'divine' inspiration to bring the bowl back to the altar room.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ardara will pull out his dagger, and start freeing all the prisoners.  He will wake any of them up first, making sure that they are all right.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 17, 2011)

so the dead priest is gone?

just checking 

GM


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 17, 2011)

Kanli shakes his head. "What a loss, one of my fellow Red Hand Society members could have made an excellent frog's legs. And all the blood was quite potentially delicious. Can you imagine the culinary masterpieces possible out of a tentacle made solely from blood?"

He sighs, picking up his axe and the golden bowl. "Come, let's take this bowl back to its rightful owner." He heads out of the room, ignoring the women, and turns to return to the spirit's chamber.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> so the dead priest is gone?
> 
> just checking
> 
> GM











*OOC:*


Yes 

What are the others doing? Anyone reviving Kilkin?


----------



## nfred (Feb 19, 2011)

Brenic will step toward Chaucer and extend a hand. "Need help friend?" He says with a smile. "Those little buggers hit harder than you would think don't they? Relax a little. I will try to help?" Brenic reaches down and tries to help Chaucer walk with a little pain as possible.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 19, 2011)

Once all the woman are free, Aradra will go over to Kilkin's body, and check to see if he is still with us.  Feeling a pulse, Aradra puts down his gear, and lifts Kilkin up onto his back.  Looking around at the group he asks "Do we have anything to revive him?  If not, can someone get my bow?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 21, 2011)

The women are disoriented but not really hurt. Freed, they follow the group almost trance-like.

On Aradra's question, everyone remembers the unidentified wand they found...

Kanli reaches the shrine without problems.
The apparition appears again: "Are you here to make an offering? Place it on the altar." she says.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 21, 2011)

WD: None of us have Spellcraft/UMD.  So even if we as players know that it is a CLW wand, we cant prove it


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

*GM:*  Will the group show the women the way out?
Will Kanli answer the spirit's question?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 23, 2011)

I vote we show them out, but if I'm the only one that wants to then we don't have to


And I get a bad vibe from the people disappearing and stuff, I don't know about other people, but I suspect a trap later on, maybe, but I will be keeping my bow strung and my sword loose in its sheath


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 24, 2011)

"Offering?" Kanli responds, quizzically. "Yes, you were hoping for the blood of the maidens, yes? I'm... a little new at this, would you be able to help me? Do you have a holy scripture or an instruction manual I could read? Preferably one with pictures, I like pictures."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2011)

"Blood would be much appreciated. It doesn't matter from whom. Just place it in the bowl on the altar." The spirit answers the half-orc.









*OOC:*


Is Kanli thinking about taking levels in 'Cleric' or 'Oracle'  ?


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 25, 2011)

Still carrying the unconsious Kilkin, Aradra turns to the women "Follow me.  We are going to get you out of here. "  He then proceeds towards the entrance of the tunnel.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 25, 2011)

[sblock=WD]
I hadn't actually considered it. With a 7 Wisdom, Cleric is right out. Heck, given Kanli's personality, he's barely aware if he actually believes in anything or not. Still, he'd make a good Oracle... What would it be for the Blood Goddess? I'm not aware of a Blood mystery. Perhaps Bones? It has a Bleeding Wounds power that would be appropriate (and stacks nicely with his Chill Touch). 

But then I'd have to choose a curse as well... Clouded Sight is no good, he already has darkvision. I don't dare choose Deaf or Tongues and deny everyone the joy of Kanli's running commentary. Wasting? The guy's all Charisma, so I'd rather not. That leaves Haunting (he's already got Mage Hand) or Lame (he's not a big armor wearer)... I might still think about it.
[/sblock]

"Blood... I think we still have some other frogs in the other room, busy fornicating with the Granite Hierophant." An odd realization dawns on Kanli's face, his jaw setting, and his eyes taking on a predatory gleam. "Wait... The frogs are dead, and that false prophet is dead as well. There appears to be none other here worshipping the Blood Goddess. Then I would be the sole mortal caretaker... Would you then name me the High Priest of Venza?"

[sblock=ooc]
Intelligence 7 and Wisdom 7, but Charisma 20. He might not know much, or know when to avoid a potential problem, but he can recognize a power vacuum.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

"This would be certainly possible... now hurry and bring the blood."

        *GM:*  Expect the game to wrap up next week. I have some issues with posting this weekend.


----------



## nfred (Feb 25, 2011)

"Will the blood of these enemies suffice?" Brenic asks?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

"Sure, the Red Lady prefers the blood of enemies slain in battle."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 26, 2011)

Kanli harrumphs. "I might have given some of mine, but I haven't been slain in battle yet. Perhaps I'll offer some later, afterward. Until then, I shall fetch the lusty frogs and carefully squeeze them for their ruby juices!"

He runs over to the second room, where the frogs were, and drags back a corpse, setting to filling the bowl and placing it on the altar.

"There! Now declare me your high priest and bless my ruby amulet!" He holds out the jewel he purchased earlier expectantly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2011)

"Receive the blessing of the Red Lady!"









*OOC:*


The ruby works now as holy symbol of the blood goddess and as a pearl of power (level 1).


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 27, 2011)

"Wonderful, I feel her loving kindness tickling my belly right now! What's that, mistress? You ask for followers? Very well, may my words be yours, and we shall show the world the beauty of blood!"

Kanli's golden eyes glaze over as he turns to the spirit. "Many thanks for your blessing. I shall carry her name well."

Kanli kneels down before the altar, placing his hand on the floor, leaving an indelible red mark behind. 

He twirls around to leave. "Venza, and all E'n, shall know why our hands are so very red."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are the other PCs do something besides leading the hostages out?


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry, life has been pretty busy this last week and a half or so... I assume this will be the wrap up post for me, but we shall see. [/sblock]

Chaucer walks in a haze of pain leaning heavily on Brenic.  He tries to hold the pressure on his wound, but He is slowly growing more and more tired.  Turning to Brenic he says, I can not stand much longer friend.  If you do not care, may we help Aradra see these young ladies to safety, and then, a bandage and a place to sleep would be nice. 

Chaucer turns and with the help of Brenic brings up the rear of the group heading to the entrance to the tunnel.  As he goes, Chaucer mutters, Never leave home without two potions, how could I have been so irresponsible. Ahh well, at least if I pass out, I am walking with someone who could carry me with on hand out of here... I guess that is something.  It could be a title for a great song, how the smelly carried the noble... a story of a heroic bath possibly.  I need sleep if that is the material I am coming up with.  Onward Brenic!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 1, 2011)

Elros will go along with whatever the rest of the group does

and be suspicious for a trap


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

The heroes are able to lead the young women to safety. The way back isn't easy and they have to carry the still unconscious Kilkin with them.

Outside, they quickly find some members of the Venzan Guard who promise to take care of the women and thank the heroes...









*OOC:*


I assume you are willing to let the women go. Feel free to roleplay the exchange. hen it is time to see the Vermag (the half-orc who gave you the mission) to get your reward.







        *GM:*  As we had no judge who specifically watched this adventure, I will have to recheck who will approve your rewards. I will post everything here soon.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I've been about WD    If you like I will double check your numbers when you are done. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 2, 2011)

Aradra smiles to the women, "These guards will escort you home.  If there is anything that you need, be sure to ask."  Turning towards the guards Aradra says "Is there anyone who can heal our friends?  They are quite injured."

He will throw a nod to Chaucer and Kilkin, who was still unconscious on his back.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2011)

*GM:*  Update: I sent a PM at Holy Man and await an answer.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2011)

OOC: PMed you back


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2011)

*GM:*  According to HM's (and my) math you should get:

1,668 XP
1,760.6 GP

The GP are reduced by your loot:

21 small spears (2gp each)
scroll of stone call (150gp) (already used)
1/2 wand of cure light wounds (375gp) (unidentified)
2 potions cure light wounds (50gp each)  (unidentified)
1 small greatsword (50gp)
rod of dissolution (2 charges) (6,000gp) (1 charge used)
pearl of power level 1 (1,000gp)


This leaves everyone with 474,43 cash to get. I will round it up to 475.

You can get back to the inn to get 300gp each from Vermag (your 'quest-giver'). (Kilkin will wake up on the way, because the end of the adventure means you are all back to full stats..)

You will receive the other 175 gp from thankful families around Venza. This will not happen instantly, but as this is a living RPG, treat it as already received.

Thanks for the great game! 

 PM me any further questions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2011)

*GM:*  There is a small change how time xp and gold works. HM sent me a new list:

Chaucer Tarsi (nothingpoetic)
Starting XP: 0
Total XP gained: 2,039
Encounter GP: 1,016
Time GP: 539

Kanli the Mad (InvinoVeritas)
Starting XP: 406
Total XP gained: 2,187
Encounter GP: 1,016
Time GP: 671

Brenic (nfred)
Starting XP: 0
Total XP gained: 2,039
Encounter GP: 1,016
Time GP: 539

Elros (GandalfMithrandir)
Starting XP: 306 (should be 406)
Total XP gained: 2,187
Encounter GP: 1,016
Time GP: 671

Aradra Longstrider (jackslate45)
Starting XP: 0
Total XP gained: 2,039
Encounter GP: 1,016
Time GP: 539

Kilkin Hollow (Lughart)
Starting XP: 0
Total XP gained: 2,039
Encounter GP: 1,016
Time GP: 539

DMCs for this adventure = 10.78

Figure a reason for yourself, why some of you gain 40gp more from the hostages' families


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does taking loot reduce these GP values we receive, or does not taking loot increase our total GP claimed? Kanli will take the Pearl of Power.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] You kind of "buy" loot from your Total GP for the game. So Kanli has 1,687gp and if he takes the pearl he will have 687gp left to "buy" more things from the loot pot or to spend at the Mystic Pearl. [/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 5, 2011)

double checking my numbers: 
xp: 2593 (406+2187 encounter)
gp gained: 1727 (1016 encounter, 671 time, 40 from families)

I think that's right, and will update my character sheet on monday


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 5, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does taking loot reduce these GP values we receive, or does not taking loot increase our total GP claimed? Kanli will take the Pearl of Power.



I think HM covered this question.



GandalfMithrandir said:


> double checking my numbers:
> xp: 2593 (406+2187 encounter)
> gp gained: 1727 (1016 encounter, 671 time, 40 from families)
> 
> I think that's right, and will update my character sheet on monday



No, it is:
xp: 2593 (406 (old) +2187 (this adventure))
gp gained: 1687 (1016 encounter, 671 time)
(The gold from the families and the reward are just in-time explanations for your encounter / time gold.)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 7, 2011)

I will pick up a masterwork composite longbow (+2 strength bonus) on my way to the tavern


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

No problem with this. But on the fluff side, you have not yet sold the stuff and received Vermag's reward. And the magic item stuff don't necessarily sells for full price.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Moved this to finished adventures on the wiki.  WD could you put the rewards info into the first post for ease of reference please?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Done


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thank you kindly.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - What was done with the loot?  Did anyone in particular take it, if so who did?  I would like to come back and buy the wand of CLW, but I don't know who has it or where it has gone off too... care to enlighten me?  Or can I just claim it, and fill in the fluff in another thread?


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - What was done with the loot?  Did anyone in particular take it, if so who did?  I would like to come back and buy the wand of CLW, but I don't know who has it or where it has gone off too... care to enlighten me?  Or can I just claim it, and fill in the fluff in another thread?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2011)

nothingpoetic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ... What was done with the loot?  Did anyone in particular take it, if so who did?  I would like to come back and buy the wand of CLW, but I don't know who has it or where it has gone off too... care to enlighten me?  Or can I just claim it, and fill in the fluff in another thread?



If no one took it, it still lies in the temple.
Kilkin had the wand last:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5363135-post121.html

Items you didn't carry out are subtracted from the group total.

You got 475 gp in cash. To get more you have to sell loot.

I have to admit I'm unsure how to handle something like this in LPF. Maybe a question in the Social Group will help.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 12, 2011)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]

Hmmm... well I have no problem bringing Chaucer back here during the evening to recover the wand and then deduct it from his treasure... but that seems a bit shady... The only reason I ask is because we are lacking healing in another adventure and a wand + me are going to do our best, and the wand we have has only 5 charges.  I have no problem buying it from the treasure, I just know in LPF that could be a touch confusing...

My only other thought, I just went with the full amount of 1000+ which I think would mean that we just assumed that the loot was sold, could I not just catch the guy before he sells it and give up that much of my treasure, etc?  If it has been assumed sold, it shouldn't mess anything up to do that would it?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] You can say your character took the wand before everything was sold down for cash. The question is did WD add the remaining loot to the Mystic Pearl Thread? If so the Wand is there and you can by it (cost the same as keeping it so no headache math). [/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 13, 2011)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - Nope, nothing ever got taken to the Mystic Pearl that I have seen at least.  I could be wrong, but I definitely did not see it in there.  

So if it didn't get sold, I will go ahead and take the wand, and deduct the amount from my treasure right?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] That looks correct to me to and I will get it in tonight. You take the wand then you have 1,331.6 gp left to spend at the Peral before your game. It hasn't truly gotten involved and you could have gone on your way to the manor knowing what to expect so go ahead and get the stuff you want, happy shopping[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds great, thanks for the clarification HolyMan


----------

